# Glossybox February 2014 (SPOILERS!)



## kitnmitns (Jan 15, 2014)

Thinking ahead...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I quit Glossybox last year but after the January box and the La Prarie special edition, they have me interested again! If the spoiler is good I just might resubscribe.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Still awaiting my January box but wondering when they release spoilers each month? Trying to decide if I should cancel now or wait and see what they are offering...I'm disappointed in their service so far as January is my first box.


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 29, 2014)

updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah no... after January (still haven't received it yet - as I know many others haven't as well) and my horrible experience with Glossybox's customer service, I'm taking my business elsewhere. I don't want to go through the same thing again.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2014)

I think February will go much smoother. It seems like glossy box always has one month that they have a coveted box and everyone wants one.. and then it always messes with shipping and what not and then you have people complaining how horrible glossy box is. I have never had anything but a positive experience with glossy box! Any time I've had a damaged product they have emailed me back in a day or two and sent products out super fast! One time I even got a duplicate product I had already received and they offered to send me a different product to try! I think the newer members don't understand how glossy box works. They posted this month that there would be a delay and I think people assumed that just meant shipping so they couldn't understand why since the weather has been getting better in some areas. You have to realize they probably had a delay in receiving the products for the box due to weather so it pushed everything back. SOrry thats my little rant. The january thread is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still awaiting my January box but wondering when they release spoilers each month? Trying to decide if I should cancel now or wait and see what they are offering...I'm disappointed in their service so far as January is my first box.

Glossybox makes it really easy to unsub and resub. I did that for months, only subing with a good promo code or for a box that I really wanted. If I hadn't gotten such a great deal with livingsocial I would never have done a long sub.

Their customer service has always been helpful and prompt, but I think you kinda have to expect the boxes to come late or even into the next month...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2014)

I decided to cancel since I've not received January's box nor have I received any correspondence of any kind. Perhaps I'll resub when I see a good deal and/or another good box comes around. As it is, I hope I get January's box.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think February will go much smoother. It seems like glossy box always has one month that they have a coveted box and everyone wants one.. and then it always messes with shipping and what not and then you have people complaining how horrible glossy box is. I have never had anything but a positive experience with glossy box! Any time I've had a damaged product they have emailed me back in a day or two and sent products out super fast! One time I even got a duplicate product I had already received and they offered to send me a different product to try! I think the newer members don't understand how glossy box works. They posted this month that there would be a delay and I think people assumed that just meant shipping so they couldn't understand why since the weather has been getting better in some areas. You have to realize they probably had a delay in receiving the products for the box due to weather so it pushed everything back. SOrry thats my little rant. The january thread is really getting on my nerves.
I think you have completely misunderstood the point of frustration -- the problem was the lack of direct communication about the delay.  I, for one, never received an e-mail about the fact that there was a delay, regardless of their delivery schedule.  Rather, on my account page, I was given a delivery estimate of 1/13-1/25.  Had I not been engaged with this thread, I would have assumed something was lost.  I am not in the habit of checking GB's social media accounts, as I rarely follow company accounts.  For me and the majority of users here, that is the problem.  At the same time, if any one person HATES receiving Jan boxes in February, that's their prerogative.  However, I think GB would have saved itself plenty of vitriol by sending a direct e-mail to all subscribers.

*Yes, I checked my spam.  No it wasn't in there. No, my e-mail does not delete spam every few days.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you have completely misunderstood the point of frustration -- the problem was the lack of direct communication about the delay.  I, for one, never received an e-mail about the fact that there was a delay, regardless of their delivery schedule.  Rather, on my account page, I was given a delivery estimate of 1/13-1/25.  Had I not been engaged with this thread, I would have assumed something was lost.  I am not in the habit of checking GB's social media accounts, as I rarely follow company accounts.  For me and the majority of users here, that is the problem.  At the same time, if any one person HATES receiving Jan boxes in February, that's their prerogative.  However, I think GB would have saved itself plenty of vitriol by sending a direct e-mail to all subscribers.

*Yes, I checked my spam.  No it wasn't in there. No, my e-mail does not delete spam every few days.
It's just my opinion, but I usually see this happen once a year. And the delivery was just that an estimate. The estimates were probably loaded into the system before they knew they were having issues. I don't know. I'm not glossy box and really no one knows what the issues were besides glossy box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2014)

Let's leave the discussion about the January boxes/shipping etc in the Jan thread.  I think everyone would agree with February on the horizon we're all ready to start anew.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2014)

> Let's leave the discussion about the January boxes/shipping etc in the Jan thread. Â I think everyone would agree with February on the horizon we're all ready to start anew. Â


 Ack... sorry, I thought I was in the Jan thread when I posted. I'll go radio silence since I cancelled for now.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ack... sorry, I thought I was in the Jan thread when I posted. I'll go radio silence since I cancelled for now.
Oh no worries, wasn't directed at you personally.  Easy mistake to make too, all these threads sometimes run together.  

I think there is a lot we all want to leave behind in January.  Like the fracking weather! Oh and all the junk food I told myself I wouldn't eat.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't figure out how to edit that picture but there's a sneak peek for February up on the homepage! Lauren B. Beauty nail polish.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




I can't find this?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't find this?
Maybe you have to be logged in? I logged in to check on my January box and that's what my main screen is. 

ETA: I refreshed and now it's not there! But I SWEAR it was a few minutes ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe you have to be logged in? I logged in to check on my January box and that's what my main screen is. 

ETA: I refreshed and now it's not there! But I SWEAR it was a few minutes ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I saw it there too when I logged into my account this morning!

It's up now!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw it there too when I logged into my account this morning!

It's up now! 
Hahaha ok I thought I was losing it!

SUPER small company. Less than 100 likes on Facebook and no website! But I could dig a pale pink polish for V-day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 31, 2014)

Found the website, http://dev.laurenbbeauty.com/index.php?cPath=4.  Looks like polishes are around $18.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would love it if we got one of Tartes spring collection lip pencils.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Found the website,Â http://dev.laurenbbeauty.com/index.php?cPath=4. Â Looks like polishes are around $18.


 The pics aren't popping up, but, it looks like it's City of Angels.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yay-- ANOTHER nail polish.

Hopefully they'll also give us more body wash.... 

Color me unimpressed with glossybox.  I can't imagine this box selling out based on this spoiler.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





I can't find this?


It shows up for me using internet explorer, but not google chrome. Perhaps try a different browser?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm kinda meh about it so far. I hope my tracking updates so I can cancel (or they give out a really epic spoiler). It's pretty, but I'm really sure I don't need another light pink polish.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm super excited for this, because I've never tried the brand, and I don't have anything even close to this shade!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 31, 2014)

I can be into this color. I am not a huge pink person, unless it's lighter pink.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok wrong thread


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 31, 2014)

> It shows up for me using internet explorer, but not google chrome. Perhaps try a different browser?


 Ok, thanks! It worked on my phone for some reason but not my desktop. Anyways, I'm so-so about this spoiler...I have a lot if pink polish but not this shade so maybe I'll use it. I'm trying to only do my nails at home for the next few months to cut down on expenses... When do they normally release spoilers?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I would love it if we got one of Tartes spring collection lip pencils.


 Yes! These are so cool! I was playing with them at Sephora the other day.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love it if we got one of Tartes spring collection lip pencils.
Such a long shot but that'd be amazing! I'd be down for any lippie honestly, just not RED. Vampy, coral, pink, whatever, just not red.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Yes! These are so cool! I was playing with them at Sephora the other day.


 I'm kinda torn. The reviews don't make them look so great, so I'd rather get one in my box, then spend the money, lol.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Such a long shot but that'd be amazing! I'd be down for any lippie honestly, just not RED. Vampy, coral, pink, whatever, just not red. 
I guess were the opposite I only like red and vampy.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 2, 2014)

I should have cancelled this month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

This is the last month of my sub...and I will be taking a GB break unless this box blows me away! The spoiler doesn't interest me much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nail polish isn't very exciting to me, but I do like the color. It makes me hopeful for a Valentine's day themed box... I'm a sucker for a theme lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 2, 2014)

wtf GB charged me for February even before they could deliver the Feb box? My charge that I thought was going to be January went through, until I realized it was Feb and canceled it. :/ *disputes with CC* ugh


----------



## EevieK (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the last month of my sub...and I will be taking a GB break unless this box blows me away! The spoiler doesn't interest me much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same.
I wonder if GB will be doing something big to make up for the mess last month?
I'm hoping so. I actually really like the products they send out for the most part.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess at least we get 6 products instead of 5. *eyeroll*


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just saw this posted on GWPAddict:

Quote: Glossybox coupon: Purchase any new subscription and receive a free Bellapierre Lipstick ($18 value). Enter code *BELLA* at checkout. Expires February 28 or while supplies last.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 4, 2014)

Got the official spoiler in my email this morning!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I like that this brand is BRAND NEW and VEGAN/CRUELTY FREE!


----------



## wahina83 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wah wah another nail polish!


----------



## Andieking (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd enjoy that color but in my experience polishes that color are really translucent and you need 10 coats for it to look half decent, so hopefully it's good quality.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 4, 2014)

> I'd enjoy that color but in my experience polishes that color are really translucent and you need 10 coats for it to look half decent, so hopefully it's good quality.


 For $18 it better be excellent quality!


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

> I'd enjoy that color but in my experience polishes that color are really translucent and you need 10 coats for it to look half decent, so hopefully it's good quality.


 On the website, it's described as "sheer". :/


----------



## EevieK (Feb 4, 2014)

Annnnd another email I didn't get.

I get their emails about LE boxes, why not the ones about shipping delays or spoliers? :/

Ipsy is sending out a pink polish too..REALLY hope I don't end up with two polishes, I never have time to paint my nails anymore haha.


----------



## Andieking (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


On the website, it's described as "sheer". :/

Noooo!

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


For $18 it better be excellent quality!

True! That is quite pricey for a start up company.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup. Sheer.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 4, 2014)

Womp womp. Why am i STILL not getting emails? I checked my junk/spam nothing there either.


----------



## Kristen121 (Feb 4, 2014)

Not too excited about pale pink nail polish, I have one already I rarely use. Hope the rest of teh box is good.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Yup. Sheer.
Bleh! Why do companies keep going with SHEER?! Who actually likes sheer? I don't want to use more than 2 coats to get the advertised color.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bleh! Why do companies keep going with SHEER?! Who actually likes sheer? I don't want to use more than 2 coats to get the advertised color.
In general, I agree that sheer nail polish is a PITA, but for pale pinks and nudes, I actually prefer sheer polish as it gives a very natural, healthy, almost French mani effect. That being said, I hope I get the purple Zoya color in my Ipsy bag, because I have enough sheer ballerina pink shades already.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

I've never had a use for sheer, so while I was initially excited for girly pink valentine boxes/bags, I'm not quite as excited now. Sheer usually means a million layers, which usually means it bubbles or peels off. I have to say, though...I hope her formula is as great as she's promising. 14 days chip free?? I would love to find a polish like that. So if it really is THAT good, I'll probably order a bottle of something opaque later on.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Also, I like how the spoiler mentioned Valentines Day. Oh really GB, like we'd ever get this box in 10 days!


----------



## Jonimeow (Feb 4, 2014)

> Also, I like how the spoiler mentioned Valentines Day. Oh really GB, like we'd ever get this box in 10 days!


 At this point, I'd be happy to get my January box by Valentines Day.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've never had a use for sheer, so while I was initially excited for girly pink valentine boxes/bags, I'm not quite as excited now. Sheer usually means a million layers, which usually means it bubbles or peels off.

I have to say, though...I hope her formula is as great as she's promising. 14 days chip free?? I would love to find a polish like that. So if it really is THAT good, I'll probably order a bottle of something opaque later on.
Hate to be the cynical one here...but to go 14 days perfectly chip free, they better have tested on people who type a lot, have their hands in constant warm or hot water, people who move heavy objects, etc. because that's my problem. If I did nothing at all with my hands all day for 14 days, I would have chip free polish. Unfortunately, this is the real world and people work, do house work, and so much that can ruin a manicure in seconds. So unless this stuff dries as hard as diamonds, there's no way it'll stay chip free for 14 days.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

> Hate to be the cynical one here...but to go 14 days perfectly chip free, they better have tested on people who type a lot, have their hands in constant warm or hot water, people who move heavy objects, etc. because that's my problem. If I did nothing at all with my hands all day for 14 days, I would have chip free polish. Unfortunately, this is the real world and people work, do house work, and so much that can ruin a manicure in seconds. So unless this stuff dries as hard as diamonds, there's no way it'll stay chip free for 14 days.Â


 See, I agree with you 100%...but honestly, there's a lot of stuff that makes me a tad nervous about this brand. It's brand new, makes really impossible claims (I'm lucky if polish goes two days on me before chipping), and her bio says she grew up in Cape Cod and practiced medicine before taking on this venture. Yet, if you read her site, her twitter, and her facebook page, her grammar and at times her spelling are a mess. I'm not typically one to judge another's grammar, but when someone says they have a medical degree, I expect them to be able to form a grammatically correct sentence. It just makes me slightly wary. Also, the site was just put together days ago.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


See, I agree with you 100%...but honestly, there's a lot of stuff that makes me a tad nervous about this brand. It's brand new, makes really impossible claims (I'm lucky if polish goes two days on me before chipping), and her bio says she grew up in Cape Cod and practiced medicine before taking on this venture. Yet, if you read her site, her twitter, and her facebook page, her grammar and at times her spelling are a mess. I'm not typically one to judge another's grammar, but when someone says they have a medical degree, I expect them to be able to form a grammatically correct sentence. It just makes me slightly wary.

Also, the site was just put together days ago.
Yeah....that doesn't inspire confidence haha....I judge professionals by their grammar on their professional sites but not on their personal stuff. But if it's professional social media, if their grammar is atrocious, I don't trust them.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


See, I agree with you 100%...but honestly, there's a lot of stuff that makes me a tad nervous about this brand. It's brand new, makes really impossible claims (I'm lucky if polish goes two days on me before chipping), and her bio says she grew up in Cape Cod and practiced medicine before taking on this venture. Yet, if you read her site, her twitter, and her facebook page, her grammar and at times her spelling are a mess. I'm not typically one to judge another's grammar, but when someone says they have a medical degree, I expect them to be able to form a grammatically correct sentence. It just makes me slightly wary.

Also, the site was just put together days ago.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah....that doesn't inspire confidence haha....I judge professionals by their grammar on their professional sites but not on their personal stuff. But if it's professional social media, if their grammar is atrocious, I don't trust them. 
Interestingly, her uncle is Philib B, of which I am sure us sub-boxers all know. How many Philib B products did we get last year??


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Also, I like how the spoiler mentioned Valentines Day. Oh really GB, like we'd ever get this box in 10 days!


 My reaction to the Valentine's reference was to wonder if they meant Valentine's.Day 2015.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

> Yeah....that doesn't inspire confidence haha....I judge professionals by their grammar on their professional sites but not on their personal stuff. But if it's professional social media, if their grammar is atrocious, I don't trust them.Â


 Exactly! The poor grammar and spelling are on both the Lauren B. Beauty facebook page and twitter. It felt...well, amateurish. I really, truly am hoping for a great product, though.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

> Interestingly, her uncle is Philib B, of which I am sure us sub-boxers all know. How many Philib B products did we get last year??Â


 Interesting. This will be my second box, so I'm not familiar with his brand. Is it decent?


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

> My reaction to the Valentine's reference was to wonder if they meant Valentine's.Day 2015.


 Bahaha! I'm sayin'!


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Interesting. This will be my second box, so I'm not familiar with his brand. Is it decent?
I've gotten his products a few times from various subs, not awful. Not something I'd seek out, but then again, step up from drugstore. I have the leave in conditioner (I think from GB) and a sea salt spray, well 2 as my first one was faulty (from Blush). 

Explains how she got the $$ to start this ~luxury polish brand~


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

OMG it's a glossybox miracle! About 2 weeks ago I had an allergic reaction to something (still a mystery) and got hives all over my upper chest, neck, and the lower part of my face. Mostly just under my chin, on my chin and jawline, and a little on the sides of my nose. The hives went away, but there was this gross bumpy and dry skin left behind. No amount of moisturizing and exfoliating helped! I put the Vichy stuff on it as an experiment, and in about 5 minutes it was gone! I'm in love!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

That is so awesome! I am glad that helped you! You never know what will work for you and what won't! I glad it helped you out miracle lady!!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hate to be the cynical one here...but to go 14 days perfectly chip free, they better have tested on people who type a lot, have their hands in constant warm or hot water, people who move heavy objects, etc. because that's my problem. If I did nothing at all with my hands all day for 14 days, I would have chip free polish. Unfortunately, this is the real world and people work, do house work, and so much that can ruin a manicure in seconds. So unless this stuff dries as hard as diamonds, there's no way it'll stay chip free for 14 days.
I have no desire to wear the same color for 14 days. I need to change things up.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

> OMG it's a glossybox miracle! About 2 weeks ago I had an allergic reaction to something (still a mystery) and got hives all over my upper chest, neck, and the lower part of my face. Mostly just under my chin, on my chin and jawline, and a little on the sides of my nose. The hives went away, but there was this gross bumpy and dry skin left behind. No amount of moisturizing and exfoliating helped! I put the Vichy stuff on it as an experiment, and in about 5 minutes it was gone! I'm in love!


 AWESOME!!! I can't wait to try it on my rosacea.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish I'd gotten a January box just for that Vichy stuff alone. I want to try it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


See, I agree with you 100%...but honestly, there's a lot of stuff that makes me a tad nervous about this brand. It's brand new, makes really impossible claims (I'm lucky if polish goes two days on me before chipping), and her bio says she grew up in Cape Cod *and practiced medicine before taking on this venture*. Yet, if you read her site, her twitter, and her facebook page, her grammar and at times her spelling are a mess. I'm not typically one to judge another's grammar, but when someone says they have a medical degree, I expect them to be able to form a grammatically correct sentence. It just makes me slightly wary.

Also, the site was just put together days ago.

From the wording, it kind of sounds like she washed out of the first year of med school, or maybe was a candy striper or something rather than an MD. Also, LOL at "perusing" a career in medicine. Is that like window shopping?

Quote: *After graduating college and a year into perusing her career in medicine*, she realized there was something missing.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
From the wording, it kind of sounds like she washed out of the first year of med school, or maybe was a candy striper or something rather than an MD. Also, LOL at "perusing" a career in medicine. Is that like window shopping?
lol I think she meant pursuing thats why you shouldn't rely on spell check


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 5, 2014)

> lol I think she meant pursuing thats why you should rely on spell checkÂ





> From the wording, it kind of sounds like she washed out of the first year of med school, or maybe was a candy striper or something rather than an MD.Â Also, LOL at "perusing" a career in medicine. Is that like window shopping?


 Haaa! Yes! I remember reading that and thinking, "What, you browsed a catalog? One if those waiting room pamphlets?"


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to the polish! The colors on her website are gorgeous in my opinion!! (although super expensive 




 )


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no desire to wear the same color for 14 days. I need to change things up.
Same here. The only time I wear a polish longer than a week is a French tip gel manicure.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Interestingly, her uncle is Philib B, of which I am sure us sub-boxers all know. How many Philib B products did we get last year?? 
Really? That's interesting.... I got the Philip B body wash in my Limited Edition box in December and I absolutely loved it. If Philip B is really her uncle maybe it won't be so bad?


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

So I received an email today saying "you're in! Welcome to glossybox!" Yadda Yadda...but I've been subscribed for three months through the living social deal. February is my last month. It didn't say it charged me anything (the total said $0) but I wonder if they're auto renewing my sub? :/


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 6, 2014)

> So I received an email today saying "you're in! Welcome to glossybox!" Yadda Yadda...but I've been subscribed for three months through the living social deal. February is my last month. It didn't say it charged me anything (the total said $0) but I wonder if they're auto renewing my sub? :/


 I was wondering about this too. I got a 6 month sub and last month was my first box... I got basically the same email it sounds like. Showed as $0 charged. I even checked my bank account and nothing was on there. With most things it will at least show as pending for 3-5 days. Nothing yet. ? Weird...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was wondering about this too. I got a 6 month sub and last month was my first box... I got basically the same email it sounds like. Showed as $0 charged. I even checked my bank account and nothing was on there. With most things it will at least show as pending for 3-5 days. Nothing yet. ? Weird...
I'm on month 2 of the 12 month living social deal and got the same email.  It looks like it's just something they send each month.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 6, 2014)

I always get that e-mail when I am on a subscription with them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep, I just got my last box of a 6 month sub, and I have gotten the "you're in" email each month...it's just letting you know that you will be getting a box that month (which, most of us already have this month...a little late there, GB...)


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never gotten that email, how strange! Thanks for clearing things up for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 6, 2014)

When do you normally see the monthly charge?  Last month was my first month so it charged my card right away.


----------



## Brittann (Feb 7, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 7, 2014)

> When do you normally see the monthly charge? Â Last month was my first month so it charged my card right away.


 Same here. I was about to ask the same question, because it hasn't come out of my account, and I've seen some people saying it gets taken out at the beginning of the month.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do you normally see the monthly charge?  Last month was my first month so it charged my card right away.


Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here. I was about to ask the same question, because it hasn't come out of my account, and I've seen some people saying it gets taken out at the beginning of the month.
 
I'm usually charged somewhere between the 6th and the 9th!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 7, 2014)

When do we get a second spoiler?


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah! When's the 2nd spoiler coming? lol I'm impatient and love my Glossyboxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm on a year sub through that living social deal. Also looking forward to the second spoiler because that nail polish just doesn't do it for me. With it as the supposedly big draw item, not getting my hopes up. But generally most glossy boxes are good even with a not so exciting first spoiler.


----------



## paparazzimom (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
From the wording, it kind of sounds like she washed out of the first year of med school, or maybe was a candy striper or something rather than an MD. Also, LOL at "perusing" a career in medicine. Is that like window shopping?
spit.water.all.over.my.desk

sooo funny!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got charged today for everyone wondering.


----------



## Andieking (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got charged for the February box too. Luckily my January box was delivered today or else I would have been PEEVED.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 8, 2014)

Got charged today. I hope everyone has gotten their boxes for jan. I'm waiting for another spoiler!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't wait for another spoiler!  I hope the color will vary as I've already received two pale pink polishes in previous Glossyboxes.  If not I'm sure I will find a home for it.  The great thing about being a subscription box addict is I can share/gift items with friends and family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

Same here! I love pinks, but I think I have about every shade of pink they could possibly come up with!!! LOL. But I have a mom and a MIL that both love pink and would gladly take it!! It would be nice to get another spoiler!!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 9, 2014)

My GB Profile says "inactive" but says I'll get my box either the last week of Feb/First week of March.  Weird. I'm sure it'll come.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 10, 2014)

This will be my first Glossybox. I take it that shipping is a problem with this one? I'm so surprised to see a thread have only 4 pages almost halfway through the month. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This will be my first Glossybox. I take it that shipping is a problem with this one? I'm so surprised to see a thread have only 4 pages almost halfway through the month. Hope it's a good one!
Glossyboxes normally arrive around the end of the month--I think the earliest I have ever had was around the 17th, but usually it is closer to the 22nd-25th for me.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This will be my first Glossybox. I take it that shipping is a problem with this one? I'm so surprised to see a thread have only 4 pages almost halfway through the month. Hope it's a good one!
Nahhh, GB's never arrive until late in the month. I think this thread is a little quiet as people are still dealing with receiving January's box AND there's only been 1 spoiler released.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This will be my first Glossybox. I take it that shipping is a problem with this one? I'm so surprised to see a thread have only 4 pages almost halfway through the month. Hope it's a good one!
Actually shipping usually isn't that bad, the boxes just usually come the last couple weeks of the month. I think January they were just bombarded with subscribers because of the beauty blender, so shipping should *hopefully* be better this month!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 10, 2014)

Off topic. I forgot to cancel Glossybox and they billed me for February. I forgot that they bill so early in the month. They deducted the $ from my paypal. Is there any way I can dispute the withdrawal from my PP account? I emailed Glossybox but they claim they can not issue me a refund. Anyone have this issue before?

Thanks


----------



## Carcolery (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got a spoiler email -

Kala Contrast pencil from Sumita Beauty


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 11, 2014)

Big ol' MEH at the spoiler. How many 

black eyeliners does a girl need?!
I really hope we get a lip product.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

I know this new spoiler won't be very popular, but I'm looking forward to it. They have good reviews on Birch Box and I need to find one that lasts all day.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeh -- I have this in a a different color from Birchbox. Super meh. Also, I e-mailed them this weekend to confirm I was getting this box, because my subscription is "inactive" under "next box". They clearly haven't responded.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 11, 2014)

I have this already from Birchbox, but it is a really good item! I've repurchased it


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big ol' MEH at the spoiler. How many 

black eyeliners does a girl need?!
I really hope we get a lip product. 

I guess the 15 or so I have aren't enough!

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeh -- I have this in a a different color from Birchbox. Super meh.
Was the staying power there???


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have this already from Birchbox, but it is a really good item! I've repurchased it 
YeaH




I hope I like it too!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 11, 2014)

Pink nail polish and black eyeliner. What a boring box! Lol at least I only spent $12 on it. At the rate we're going, we'll probably get red lipstick, mascara, and pink blush. Seems like they're sending super generic stuff you might wear on a date night.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Was the staying power there???
Yes! It lasted a whole school day for me with just minor fading. And it didn't give off that raccoon look, like some other ones have.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this new spoiler won't be very popular, but I'm looking forward to it. They have good reviews on Birch Box and I need to find one that lasts all day.


I can confirm it has great staying power!


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

Hooray! I've been skipping liner on my lower lash line because none of the ones I have stay in place....


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm underwhelmed. I just have no need for either of these products right now.

Hoping for a full size body butter or a good face lotion with SPF.


----------



## smichelle (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I'm a sucker for eyeliner...especially if it's a brand I haven't tried before...but I still am not impressed enough to 're sub yet...maybe my birchbox and ipsy will be enough for my box addiction this month lol


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Off topic. I forgot to cancel Glossybox and they billed me for February. I forgot that they bill so early in the month. They deducted the $ from my paypal. Is there any way I can dispute the withdrawal from my PP account? I emailed Glossybox but they claim they can not issue me a refund. Anyone have this issue before? Thanks


 Yeah, you can dispute the charge, and PayPal tends to side with the consumer almost always. I got an email today saying they were refunding me $3 and change. I signed up month to month with some promotion that makes my boxes about $17 a month, I guess they accidentally charged me the full amount.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

I hear good things about Sumita liners, but I wish it was coming in a different color. I still haven't tried my Ardency Inn liner from a few boxes ago.


----------



## Allison H (Feb 11, 2014)

This will be my first month with Glossybox, I signed up before everyone had their shipping issues. I hope this month is better! Last months box looked great. I'm excited about this months eyeliner, because I do not own many, but meh on the polish, as I am swimming in it-this will be my fourth nail polish from a February box subscription.


----------



## saku (Feb 11, 2014)

i also already have this eyeliner from birchbox. got the black one too T_T


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i also already have this eyeliner from birchbox. got the black one too T_T

Me too. On the plus side, it really is a good liner...but I'd like something more exciting!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 11, 2014)

What is with boxes this month? I have gotten a polish in every single one. I'm excited to try to liner (I don't have BB anymore) but I do feel like this box is kinda...meh. It'll be used, which is great, but I'd like something new thrown in there. I'm still going crazy over the Vichy from last month. It's saving my skin!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2014)

for those who want a lipstick AND haven't signed up yet

. Use promo code *BELLA* to receive a free Bellapierre Lipstick ($18 value) with a subscription to Glossybox! Valid 2/1-2/28.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree with you gals about spoiler #2- Not too exciting but it's really is a great product. I got one in a bright teal blue from Bb and I love it- I would definitely purchase again. Great staying power &amp; does not end up under your eyes. Great product!! I would love to gt it in another fun color but it looks like it may be black- I can't remember if Gb spoilers ever have color variations


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pink nail polish and black eyeliner. What a boring box! Lol at least I only spent $12 on it. At the rate we're going, we'll probably get red lipstick, mascara, and pink blush. Seems like they're sending super generic stuff you might wear on a date night.




 right?! They are pushing a Valentines theme, when we know full well this box ain't going to be here in 2 days.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 12, 2014)

As much as I'm not looking forward to this box, I'm even more disappointed in Ipsy. 3 months with them and nothing that's wowed me. At least I'll get to try a new liner. Anyone know if it's sensitive on the water line for contact wearers?


----------



## morethanaohk (Feb 12, 2014)

After my January GB fiasco, I unsubscribed. I know you can resub .... Does anyone know if you can use a coupon code when you resub?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2014)

I just open a new sub under the same account -  I don't reactive an existing one.  I can use a promo code when I do that.  I haven't tried reactiving  an closed sub and then applying  a promo.


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 12, 2014)

Psshhh...I finally got enough Glossydots for a free box, and I have less than zero interest in either of the two "spoiler" products. Blah...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Psshhh...I finally got enough Glossydots for a free box, and I have less than zero interest in either of the two "spoiler" products. Blah...
Feel your pain on that one!  I am hoping there is something else great in there!


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 12, 2014)

> Big ol' MEH at the spoiler. How manyÂ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really hope we get a lip product.Â  I hope we get a lip product too! Hehe I'm actually happy about this eyeliner as I'm about to run out of the one I have now. My subs seem to always predict what I need to stock up on!


----------



## klg534 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love this eyeliner. Glad I didn't buy the full size from birchbox when I got it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the nail polish only because I think it'll be a good with the opi tint from birchbox.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I'm looking forward to the nail polish only because I think it'll be a good with the opi tint from birchbox.


 Ooh good point! Now I'm dreading it 100% less. Lol. I'm getting the opi too. Plus a nail polish from ipsy... Total polish overload this month. And I have a feeling all 3 will be a various shade of pink. I hope not. I don't even like pink!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm looking forward to the nail polish only because I think it'll be a good with the opi tint from birchbox.
Good call!  Although I think I'm getting a teal shade.  I'm curious how that will look together.  I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 13, 2014)

Could these be more spoilers?? Clinique perfume and YSL lip gloss?

From GB Facebook page:


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 13, 2014)

I just noticed Too Faced heart shaped blush in there too! 

If these are the next 3 products in the box, February is an awesome box!!!


----------



## SaraP (Feb 13, 2014)

Not to be "Debbie Downer" but I think this is just a random photo...although the LSY is a mini????




Maybe I'm "Little Mary Sunshine"....


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



Not to be "Debbie Downer" but I think this is just a random photo...although the LSY is a mini????




Maybe I'm "Little Mary Sunshine".... 
AHH! It definitely DOES look like a mini YSL! I really hope we get that in the February box. I love the color!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ahhhh to use my glossydots or to wait??? If those are spoilers that means February is AH- Mazing!!


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 13, 2014)

Grr it's frustrating me that my account doesn't show whether or not I'm getting the February box, nor did I get any email saying that I'm in this month. I redeemed my glossydots last month for this box and I emailed CS to make sure I would be getting it. CS replied that it's confirmed and I will be getting it. But it worries me that I still don't see that displayed on my account!! And knowing Glossy's history of botching things, they may just forget to send me a box.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhhh to use my glossydots or to wait??? If those are spoilers that means February is AH- Mazing!!
Typically they just add other random products into pictures like these. If you go look at other pictures that DO have 1 or 2 products from the boxes they have other things like chanel bronzer, Nars, Sheisedo, YSL, Ray ban.. its just high end filler.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone even gotten a shipping email yet?  The German boxes on Instagram looked great, really cute box too. Hope ours is good!


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone even gotten a shipping email yet?  The German boxes on Instagram looked great, really cute box too. Hope ours is good!
No shipping email here. I'm green for the pay stage, but not yet into the pack stage.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PennelopeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could these be more spoilers?? Clinique perfume and YSL lip gloss?

From GB Facebook page:






Quote: Originally Posted by *PennelopeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just noticed Too Faced heart shaped blush in there too! 

If these are the next 3 products in the box, February is an awesome box!!!
I hiiiiighly doubt that any of those products will make it into the box. As awesome as it would be, I just don't think GB has the pull to get any of those items haha. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




Not to be "Debbie Downer" but I think this is just a random photo...although the LSY is a mini????




Maybe I'm "Little Mary Sunshine".... 
Haha, giiiirl I agree! I think they just googled happy valentines day things and threw em in with the spoiler we already know. They want us to THINK there's a chance in hell we'd get YSL.


----------



## dancersmum (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh wow - I'm at 920 glossydots already - guess all those gift boxes added up in a hurry and soon I'will have enough for a freebie.  Was just wondering what months do you think glossybox does best in the past?  I loved Oct, Nov, Dec &amp; Jan - so either I'm really easy to please..or I've just had a run of luck!  Feb looks meh so far (I'm not a pink person but thats okay - 2 of my nieces love pink)  -  Just thinking do I store up these glossydots or do I use them soon.

Funny thing is I've been less impressed with the limited edition boxes I've bought and like the regular boxes better in many ways!  Maybe because they've included products that I never would have thought to try!


----------



## SaraP (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow - I'm at 920 glossydots already - guess all those gift boxes added up in a hurry and soon I'will have enough for a freebie.  Was just wondering what months do you think glossybox does best in the past?  I loved Oct, Nov, Dec &amp; Jan - so either I'm really easy to please..or I've just had a run of luck!  Feb looks meh so far (I'm not a pink person but thats okay - 2 of my nieces love pink)  -  Just thinking do I store up these glossydots or do I use them soon.

Funny thing is I've been less impressed with the limited edition boxes I've bought and like the regular boxes better in many ways!  Maybe because they've included products that I never would have thought to try!
I think when a box is great the next one sucks, just MO but maybe it works the other way too. Sucky box and the next will be great???


----------



## morethanaohk (Feb 14, 2014)

I am fairly new to GB ... Last month was my first one. I keep getting an email to 'review' my products for glossydots. Can anyone tell me if the surveys are the same thing as writing a review? Or can you get an extra 100 dots by doing something else?


----------



## klg534 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow - I'm at 920 glossydots already - guess all those gift boxes added up in a hurry and soon I'will have enough for a freebie.  Was just wondering what months do you think glossybox does best in the past?  I loved Oct, Nov, Dec &amp; Jan - so either I'm really easy to please..or I've just had a run of luck!  Feb looks meh so far (I'm not a pink person but thats okay - 2 of my nieces love pink)  -  Just thinking do I store up these glossydots or do I use them soon.

Funny thing is I've been less impressed with the limited edition boxes I've bought and like the regular boxes better in many ways!  Maybe because they've included products that I never would have thought to try!

I always wait for spoilers, then request a free box when I want that spoiler item...if that makes sense.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am fairly new to GB ... Last month was my first one. I keep getting an email to 'review' my products for glossydots. Can anyone tell me if the surveys are the same thing as writing a review? Or can you get an extra 100 dots by doing something else?
It's the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh good point! Now I'm dreading it 100% less. Lol. I'm getting the opi too. Plus a nail polish from ipsy... Total polish overload this month. And I have a feeling all 3 will be a various shade of pink. I hope not. I don't even like pink!
I have received 3 polishes (+ 1 bottle of polish sprinkles) so far this month in my Ipsy, Birchbox, and BeautyBox5 subs. Luckily, they're all different colors. There was a time when it looked like Glossy, BB5, and Ipsy were all going to send pale pink polish, but luckily, Glossy turns out to be the only pale pink for me this month. I got Ruby Wing polish in my BB, which is fun. I hope people post photos of their OPI polish because I'm really curious about it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

> IÂ have received 3 polishes (+ 1 bottle of polish sprinkles) so far this month in my Ipsy, Birchbox, and BeautyBox5 subs. Luckily, they're all different colors. There was a timeÂ when it looked like Glossy, BB5, and Ipsy were all going to send pale pink polish, but luckily, Glossy turns out to be the only pale pink for me this month. I got Ruby Wing polish in my BB, which is fun. I hope people post photos of their OPI polish because I'm really curious about it.Â


 I got the pale pink in ipsy... I don't even like pink. Lol. And luckily I got the teal OPI in BB.


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 14, 2014)

I get 7 sub boxes and so far 6/7 have nail polish. Julep doesn't really count. But I got Ruby Wings in BB, Zoya in Ipsy, NCLA in Blush Mystery and Popsugar, and this Lauren B. stuff from Glossybox. The only one that doesn't is Her Fashion Box and I haven't heard anything from them so for all I know it might! February is definitely a nail polish month!


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the pale pink in ipsy... I don't even like pink. Lol. And luckily I got the teal OPI in BB.
 I don't usually like pale pink but I really like the way that Zoya pink looks. I'm hoping I get that instead of the pale purple.


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pink nail polish and black eyeliner. What a boring box! Lol at least I only spent $12 on it. At the rate we're going, we'll probably get red lipstick, mascara, and pink blush. Seems like they're sending super generic stuff you might wear on a date night.
Haha...I think you just curated the best matched box for me! Maybe they will shake it up for the last 3 spoilers.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 14, 2014)

They reaaallllyyyy shouldn't have posted the pic of clinique happy heart, gloss, and the heart shaped shadow. NOW THAT'S ALL I WANT.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 14, 2014)

> Haha...I think you just curated the best matchedÂ box for me! Maybe they will shake it up for the last 3 spoilers.


 Lol don't get me wrong, I like those things too, but I just have so many because they're staples, ya know? I like to try new stuff with these boxes.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After my January GB fiasco, I unsubscribed. I know you can resub .... Does anyone know if you can use a coupon code when you resub?
That's the only way I do it =) it's so easy!


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They reaaallllyyyy shouldn't have posted the pic of clinique happy heart, gloss, and the heart shaped shadow. NOW THAT'S ALL I WANT.
I know right?!

I'm so hopeful now! I'm probably setting myself up for major disappointment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am fairly new to GB ... Last month was my first one. I keep getting an email to 'review' my products for glossydots. Can anyone tell me if the surveys are the same thing as writing a review? Or can you get an extra 100 dots by doing something else?
When you go to your home page the surveys will be on the left side of the page. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I'm not sure the reviews are the same thing....when you click on a product that has hearts under it, it shows peoples written reviews with comments. So I could be wrong but I don't think they are the same.


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol don't get me wrong, I like those things too, but I just have so many because they're staples, ya know? I like to try new stuff with these boxes.
Oh, I agree. I just want a wine-stained lip palette. I'll probably get it in a sub, but it'll be like J.Cat, or something. Womp.


----------



## magsatron (Feb 14, 2014)

> IÂ have received 3 polishes (+ 1 bottle of polish sprinkles) so far this month in my Ipsy, Birchbox, and BeautyBox5 subs. Luckily, they're all different colors. There was a timeÂ when it looked like Glossy, BB5, and Ipsy were all going to send pale pink polish, but luckily, Glossy turns out to be the only pale pink for me this month. I got Ruby Wing polish in my BB, which is fun. I hope people post photos of their OPI polish because I'm really curious about it.Â


 My birch box is due next week, with the OPI. Probably in pink, since my zoya from ipsy was dot &amp; beauty box 5 sent me pink rockstar nails brand polish. I'm hoping for a color variation here, but not exactly holding my breath! So it goes. **shrug** I'll have to experiment with ombre, since I have a bunch of pinks already. I'm hoping for some high(ish) end eye serum or primers to try. I am still looking for my HG eye primer, I've got oily lids &amp; sensitive eyes, tricky! I do not want more moisturizer or blush. I have a pile of unopened blushes.


----------



## Laurlaur (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 They reaaallllyyyy shouldn't have posted the pic of clinique happy heart, gloss, and the heart shaped shadow. NOW THAT'S ALL I WANT.
I know!!  They are just setting me up for disappointment cause I am so so so excited to have those in this months box!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone have their surveys?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone have their surveys?
Nope...still in Pay stage


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 17, 2014)

This is a free month for me and I'm hoping it's a good one. It's a little blah at the moment.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 17, 2014)

They say Feb is sold out.....Supposedly receiving mine any time from 2/20-3/4. Thankkkkks GB.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2014)

I would have gotten this month's box if it included all of those other products.  I doubt it will.  I wonder how many people signed up for it, because of that pic on Facebook?  Might be a lot of people very disappointed.  Or very happy - if GB does send out all of those products.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would have gotten this month's box if it included all of those other products.  I doubt it will.  I wonder how many people signed up for it, because of that pic on Facebook?  Might be a lot of people very disappointed.  Or very happy - if GB does send out all of those products.
I'm hoping the latter is correct!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone have their surveys?
Also still in pay stage. Hoping to get this box before the end of the month! It took me a week to get my box after it shipped last month.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 18, 2014)

I waaaaant all those products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still in pay stage for me, but I never did touch pack stage last month.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm fairly new to gb (jan was my first box), but I find it kind of odd that glossybox doesn't seem to have a lot of commenters. 564k likes on Facebook, but 11 comments on that pic? And no comments on others. Just....weird.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

I just got an email survey worth 20 Glossydots about "how are we doing?" I wish they had included some blank fields to include comments. I hope this is an indication that they're trying to work on their CS and logistics. My Feb. box is still hasn't made it to "pack" stage.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 18, 2014)

> I'm fairly new to gb (jan was my first box), but I find it kind of odd that glossybox doesn't seem to have a lot of commenters. 564k likes on Facebook, but 11 comments on that pic? And no comments on others. Just....weird.


 I'm not accusing Glossybox of anything, but fake likes are a big problem on Facebook, sometimes unbeknownst to the person with the page. http://huffpost.com/us/entry/4761470


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 18, 2014)

> I just got an email survey worth 20 Glossydots about "how are we doing?" I wish they had included some blank fields to include comments. I hope this is an indication that they're trying to work on their CS and logistics.Â My Feb. box is still hasn't made it to "pack" stage.


 I also got this survey. It was mostly about customer service and shipping! I feel like it's a good sign that they're asking for input. And my box is still in pay mode as well. :-/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 18, 2014)

Of course they do a survey with 20 dots when I'm 10 dots away from a free box and already paid for Feb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email survey worth 20 Glossydots about "how are we doing?" I wish they had included some blank fields to include comments. I hope this is an indication that they're trying to work on their CS and logistics. My Feb. box is still hasn't made it to "pack" stage.
I just took this survey. I think it is a direct response to last month's fiasco! Good for GB for putting feelers out there to get customer feedback.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PennelopeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just took this survey. I think it is a direct response to last month's fiasco! Good for GB for putting feelers out there to get customer feedback.
i agree. we should've gotten 40 dots for that long @$$ survey. it's much longer than the surveys we submit for 20 dots.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't get an email survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get an email survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It shows up on their website under surveys after you log in.  I did get an email about it today, but I had already noticed it last night and took the survey then.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *valeried44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It shows up on their website under surveys after you log in.  I did get an email about it today, but I had already noticed it last night and took the survey then.   
thank you!!  I found it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PennelopeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I just took this survey. I think it is a direct response to last month's fiasco! Good for GB for putting feelers out there to get customer feedback.


What was last month's fiasco? Shipping?


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

I hate how GB sends out their boxes so late. I'm still on the "pay" stage and I apparently won't be getting the box till the end of the month. Merp.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> What was last month's fiasco? Shipping?


 Shipping issues due to lack of product it sounds like. Instead of the beauty blender liquid cleanser, some of us got a solid and instead of the body wash, some people were sent a perfume that had previously been sent out.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm just dying to know if the YSL is actually a "REAL" possibility.  What do you all think?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just dying to know if the YSL is actually a "REAL" possibility.  What do you all think?
Who knows with them, I think they are really generous sometimes with their stuff but YSL?  I think that may be a stretch.. although they did send some Ellis Faas last year right? It could be!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 19, 2014)

So my box delivery range starts tomorrow -- me thinks that's not going to happen. I realize you regular GBers expect late shipping, but I find it tiresome! I guess it's been a good run. I hope my last box is a good one so I can leave with a good lasting impression  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (Feb 19, 2014)

Like most of you, I'm still in the "PAY" stage with my Approximate Delivery Date: Between 2/20/14 and 3/4/14. That ain't happening anytime soon.


----------



## saku (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just dying to know if the YSL is actually a "REAL" possibility.  What do you all think?
i don't think so. they may send out seemingly high end stuff from new companies, but not mainstream high end, i don't think.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 19, 2014)

I got January's box on February 7th, so I'm hoping this month won't be as bad. I kinda expected there may have been a butt ton of unsubs after that, plus this month's "Whoo hoo. A nail polish." spoiler. Of course, that probably won't translate to faster shipping.


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Shipping issues due to lack of product it sounds like. Instead of the beauty blender liquid cleanser, some of us got a solid and instead of the body wash, some people were sent a perfume that had previously been sent out.
Or some of us (like me) didn't get a cleanser at all. They're "working on it" apparently. Told me it was going to ship a week and a half a go and would send me an email...no email so far and no cleanser either.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 19, 2014)

In the very first box was a Burberry Lipstick...a small burberry lipstick


----------



## SaraP (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just dying to know if the YSL is actually a "REAL" possibility.  What do you all think?
I don't think so.....but I hope so, I just might 




of happiness!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my box delivery range starts tomorrow -- me thinks that's not going to happen. I realize you regular GBers expect late shipping, but I find it tiresome! I guess it's been a good run. I hope my last box is a good one so I can leave with a good lasting impression




My "range" shows as anytime between tomorrow and March 4th but when I click and open up the info for this month it gives a projected delivery date of the 27th which is right on time for me. I really like the later shipping because it staggers all my boxes. I have a box almost every week.


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just dying to know if the YSL is actually a "REAL" possibility.  What do you all think?

I will be jumping around squealing is they do.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just dying to know if the YSL is actually a "REAL" possibility.  What do you all think?
I mean that would be AMAZING and make up for the fiasco of last month + these lackluster spoilers, but I wouldn't put any money on it.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm kinda surprised we don't have more info on the box right now....so often it seems like I get the "January" box in February and so on! I was glad to see that they had questions about box lateness in the survey....now to see if they do anything about it!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 20, 2014)

So it looks like the Feb box is sold out! I got an email prompting me to buy the March box. My sub ended this month..let's see if I'll want to repurchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok.... not trying to be a complainer, but...... last month's box was shipping late starting on the 21st.... tomorrow is the 21st and mine isn't even in the pack stage. Wonder if this month is shopping late too.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok.... not trying to be a complainer, but...... last month's box was shipping late starting on the 21st.... tomorrow is the 21st and mine isn't even in the pack stage. Wonder if this month is shopping late too.
So true! I try not to complain _too much_, because they have stated over and over again that their boxes ship late in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm supposed to get mine on the 27th...I hope I get it before March! 

I'm excited to see what the other three products are! They've been so mum about it!


----------



## Allison H (Feb 20, 2014)

> Ok.... not trying to be a complainer, but...... last month's box was shipping late starting on the 21st.... tomorrow is the 21st and mine isn't even in the pack stage. Wonder if this month is shopping late too.


 Someone mentioned it on Instagram to Glossybox, and they responded with, "shipping has begun this week". My status is still in "pay" on Glossybox, but this is my first month...I signed up mid January. They usually don't ship until the third week of the month anyway (I believe that's what I saw on their website), so I hope to see it within the next two weeks. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## EevieK (Feb 20, 2014)

For some reason I'm not able to see the status of my Feb box (it was the last in a 3-month plan) but the projected date of delivery is 2/20....to 3/9. Ughhh. Also trying to not whine, but considering this box has a lot of "valentine-esque" products thus far, I thought the'd at least try to have 'em arrive during February. I know they ship later in the month usually, but that's a really...er..broad time line.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like mine will be a late arriver as well, had a projected delivery date of the 20th last month and it arrived 5 days later. This month it says the 27th, so add 5 days...probably won't get mine until early March.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've had a Glossybox subscription so if someone can clarify things for me I'd appreciate it. I signed back up on February 9 and had my Paypal debit card charged. Looks like I'm getting the March box and "Approximate Delivery Date: Between 2/20/14 and 3/4/14". So... when will I be billed next and for what month? If I'm charged March 1 will that be for the April box?


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's been a long time since I've had a Glossybox subscription so if someone can clarify things for me I'd appreciate it. I signed back up on February 9 and had my Paypal debit card charged. Looks like I'm getting the March box and "Approximate Delivery Date: Between 2/20/14 and 3/4/14". So... when will I be billed next and for what month? If I'm charged March 1 will that be for the April box?
Hmmm.  It sounds like you're getting the February box.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's been a long time since I've had a Glossybox subscription so if someone can clarify things for me I'd appreciate it. I signed back up on February 9 and had my Paypal debit card charged. Looks like I'm getting the March box and "Approximate Delivery Date: Between 2/20/14 and 3/4/14". So... when will I be billed next and for what month? If I'm charged March 1 will that be for the April box?
If you have a ship date in Feb you are getting the Feb box. You will be charged March 1 for March's box and so on.  Hope you are happy coming back


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have a ship date in Feb you are getting the Feb box. You will be charged March 1 for March's box and so on.  Hope you are happy coming back




Glossybox doesn't have a set date they just say the beginning of the second week of the month of the box. For instance, for this month they charged me on the 7th.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG it's a glossybox miracle! About 2 weeks ago I had an allergic reaction to something (still a mystery) and got hives all over my upper chest, neck, and the lower part of my face. Mostly just under my chin, on my chin and jawline, and a little on the sides of my nose. The hives went away, but there was this gross bumpy and dry skin left behind. No amount of moisturizing and exfoliating helped! I put the Vichy stuff on it as an experiment, and in about 5 minutes it was gone! I'm in love!
That's great!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 21, 2014)

Just cancelled and signed up for Bijoux box. I think Ipsy and Pop Sugar will keep me covered with makeup/skincare/haircare. I don't need anything in that category for the time being. Well, I would love a non-sulfate shampoo but I'll just get one! Who knows, maybe next month's spoiler will blow me away and I'll re-sub. Excited for Bijoux! I'm needing to build my jewelry collection.


----------



## Laurlaur (Feb 21, 2014)

My status just changed to pack, so hopefully this means they're actually gonna start shipping soon!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 21, 2014)

By chance, did anyone else get the email Stating that a Sumita eyeliner was going to be in the box? Sorry if this was covered already! Just wondering if there were any other spoilers for the February box.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurlaur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My status just changed to pack, so hopefully this means they're actually gonna start shipping soon!

Yay! Me too!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

By chance, did anyone else get the email
Stating that a Sumita eyeliner was going to be in the box?
Sorry if this was covered already! Just wondering if there were
any other spoilers for the February box.
The eyeliner and a pale pink nail polish are our only spoilers so far.


----------



## Allison H (Feb 21, 2014)

> Yay! Me too!!Â


 Yay! Me three! â˜ºï¸


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 21, 2014)

My status is sitting on pack as well finally! But so far, nothing using the backdoor tracking method.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yay! Mines in pack stage too! That never even happened last month. Lol.


----------



## Andieking (Feb 21, 2014)

Woohoo I'm in the pack stage too!


----------



## SaraP (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Mines in pack stage too! That never even happened last month. Lol.
Me too!! It just went from paid to my front door


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally in the pack stage!!!






â€‹


----------



## Allison H (Feb 21, 2014)

> My status is sitting on pack as well finally! But so far, nothing using the backdoor tracking method.Â


 What's the "back door tracking method"? This is my first Glossybox.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 21, 2014)

I used the back door link someone posted, but it took me to newgistics and only gave me the option of logging in. Am I supposed to create an account with them to use it?


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspx


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2014)

have you seen the UK version of feb's glossybox? The box is too die for!!  I would just get it for that!!  But they had a wonderful shimmer body lotion by nougat in their boxes.  They had 3 different variations - but the nailpolish (which is a bright magenta), the shimmer lotion and the lindor chocolate bar (an extra) were the same


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 21, 2014)

Ack! I need that box!!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Finally in the pack stage!!!:icon_chee :clap â€‹


 Yay! I think we all are!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

> have you seen the UK version of feb's glossybox? The box is too die for!!Â  I would just get it for that!!Â  But they had a wonderful shimmer body lotion by nougat in their boxes.Â  They had 3 different variations - but the nailpolish (which is a bright magenta), the shimmer lotion and the lindor chocolate bar (an extra) were the same


 Ooh! I love this! And it's always nice when extra chocolate is thrown in! Happy valentines day to us! Lol.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 22, 2014)

I really want that box, it's so cute!  And chocolate is always welcome!!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 22, 2014)

You know, I think we may end up with a US product version of this box. We know we're getting a nail polish and an eyeliner. I could see a lip gloss, hair item and body lotion as the other 3 products. And ewiggy is right about chocolate always being welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  have you seen the UK version of feb's glossybox? The box is too die for!!  I would just get it for that!!  But they had a wonderful shimmer body lotion by nougat in their boxes.  They had 3 different variations - but the nailpolish (which is a bright magenta), the shimmer lotion and the lindor chocolate bar (an extra) were the same




I have to post a pic of my German box because  I got the shimmering lotion and a really pretty glitter polish. I was really happy with that box.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want that box, it's so cute!  And chocolate is always welcome!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 22, 2014)

> have you seen the UK version of feb's glossybox? The box is too die for!!Â  I would just get it for that!!Â  But they had a wonderful shimmer body lotion by nougat in their boxes.Â  They had 3 different variations - but the nailpolish (which is a bright magenta), the shimmer lotion and the lindor chocolate bar (an extra) were the same


 That looks like a great box. If I'm remembering correctly, their January box was pretty awful. Glad to see this one is better.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

My German GB:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 22, 2014)

If US GB offers that shimmer lotion, I will purchase that box.  I want it so bad!! lol


----------



## Allison H (Feb 22, 2014)

> *I got my US Glossybox TODAY and I just did a blogpost about what I got this month, so if you're interested, click here* *I also did a breakdown of the value and quality of the products!Â * http://lethalglam.blogspot.com/2014/02/glossybox-february-2014-unboxing.html


 Yay! Thanks! This will be my first Glossybox! Off to read your blog!


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! Thanks! This will be my first Glossybox! Off to read your blog!
You'll love glossybox! Let me know what you think when it arrives! It costs double what IPSY and Birchbox are but you definitely get some higher end products and I'm always happy with the great mixture of products they provide!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I got my US Glossybox TODAY and I just did a blogpost about what I got this month, so if you're interested, click here*

*I also did a breakdown of the value and quality of the products! *

http://lethalglam.blogspot.com/2014/02/glossybox-february-2014-unboxing.html




Ooh, thanks for the pic! Is it sad that I'm a little bummed there's no chocolate to be had LOL

I'm excited about the serum and anatomicals. Anatomicals always comes up with the funniest names!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 22, 2014)

Color me unimpressed... nothing exciting for new. Glad I picked up saffron rouge to replace this for me.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 22, 2014)

I really like this month's box! I'm really interested to try the under eye patches. I think the nail polish is gorgeous. I don't have any use for the eyeliner and hair product, but I can find a good home for them. I received the same truffle serum in my Birchbox this month and really like it. (I just don't like the price!) Is there a discount by chance?


----------



## magsatron (Feb 22, 2014)

> *I got my US Glossybox TODAY and I just did a blogpost about what I got this month, so if you're interested, click here* *I also did a breakdown of the value and quality of the products!Â * http://lethalglam.blogspot.com/2014/02/glossybox-february-2014-unboxing.html


ACK! Mixed feelings about this month :stupidme: :val: I've already got the skin &amp; co truffle serum from birchbox, it hangs out in my "do not want" bag. I'm glad March is my last glossybox, as far as this prepaid subsciption goes. I can pick &amp; choose boxes in the future. Not to be Debbie Downer, but i really don't need another pink polish! Especially with the 14 day claim. (On the Lauren B website.) I'm going to put it on &amp; destroy it within 48 hours, I'm certain.


----------



## reepy (Feb 22, 2014)

Didn't we get that exact truffle cream (in different packaging) in an early GB?  AND the Sumita pencil?  (That one might have been Ipsy, though.)


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so-so about this box. I'm excited to try the eye patches, but I don't really have puffy eye bags.....I already use pureology products, and I have more face moisturizer samples than I know what to do with right now. Who knows, maybe these products will really wow me! I suppose I can always use a black eye liner and pink polish!

I think last month's GB was so awesome that no other boxes will compare!


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 22, 2014)

My box shipped yesterday!!!



â€‹


----------



## SaraP (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for posting your box!!!! I'm excited to try the eyeliner, everything else is just whatever. That being said I could fall in love with something...


----------



## brio444 (Feb 22, 2014)

I did get that truffle serum in a glossybox before.  It's still mostly untouched.  I'm going to be annoyed if I get it again.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oooo I am excited for this box. I love the Anitomicals brand and everything else is new to me. I've wanted to try the eye things though.... mostly cause I do have bags under my eyes...plus the name just makes me giggle because it's a play on the tv show name "buffy the vampire slayer"...or it is in my mind!


----------



## reepy (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did get that truffle serum in a glossybox before.  It's still mostly untouched.  I'm going to be annoyed if I get it again.
I haven't even opened mine.  I will also be super annoyed.


----------



## Queennie (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh gosh, I thought this month's box would be a lot better for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I loved January's box, and every single thing that came in it. Just found one of my favorite deep hydration face creams in the last box.

What I am exited about:

Nail polish, hope it is not super sheer though.

Serum, why not?

What I'm okay with:

Under eye patches, I don't have any puffy eyes, but deep dark circles. Maybe this could help a bit.

Hair treatment, I do not have color treated hair, but I guess it could give it some hydration. I am not sure exactly what this product is though

What I am not exited for:

Eyeliner, unlike most people, I rather hate black eyeliner, but I will give it a try. If not I should give it to a friend.

Hoping this box comes in soon!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I got my US Glossybox TODAY and I just did a blogpost about what I got this month, so if you're interested, click here*

*I also did a breakdown of the value and quality of the products! *

http://lethalglam.blogspot.com/2014/02/glossybox-february-2014-unboxing.html




That's a great box!


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magsatron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


ACK! Mixed feelings about this month






I've already got the skin &amp; co truffle serum from birchbox, it hangs out in my "do not want" bag. I'm glad March is my last glossybox, as far as this prepaid subsciption goes. I can pick &amp; choose boxes in the future. Not to be Debbie Downer, but i really don't need another pink polish! Especially with the 14 day claim. (On the Lauren B website.) I'm going to put it on &amp; destroy it within 48 hours, I'm certain.
Sammmmme! So glad I only did a 3 month sub when it was on LivingSocial. Also glad I had random deal $$'s + ebates so it wasn't actually anywhere near a $60 investment. I also feel like the hair product kinda sucks for people who don't color their hair regularly, in the swap pile that goes!


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 22, 2014)

> to try*I got my US Glossybox TODAY and I just did a blogpost about what I got this month, so if you're interested, click here* *I also did a breakdown of the value and quality of the products!Â * http://lethalglam.blogspot.com/2014/02/glossybox-february-2014-unboxing.html


 Personally, not the most exciting box, but I do think I will use everything. Especially excited to try the hair product.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 22, 2014)

How many times are they gonna give us Anatomicals? This is the third time for me... But I'm happy the sizes look generous.


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How many times are they gonna give us Anatomicals? This is the third time for me... But I'm happy the sizes look generous.
It's my third time too but honestly if they gave us Anatomicals every time I wouldn't be disappointed - it's pretty hard to get a hold of in the states and I have enjoyed everything I've tried from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honestly the serum was very small but that was the only small sample size


----------



## camel11 (Feb 22, 2014)

So I don't like Anatomicals products, BUT, if you do -- I've seen Asos.com sell the stuff and there's free shipping and returns. FYI!


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I don't like Anatomicals products, BUT, if you do -- I've seen Asos.com sell the stuff and there's free shipping and returns. FYI!
Heck yea that's the only way I know how to get them!


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 22, 2014)

~sigh~ I knew it. I wanted everything in that pic on fb so badly that knowing what's really in the box sucks. I was dying for some clinique happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure I'll use any of this, but we'll see.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How many times are they gonna give us Anatomicals? This is the third time for me... But I'm happy the sizes look generous.
  Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  It's my third time too but honestly if they gave us Anatomicals every time I wouldn't be disappointed - it's pretty hard to get a hold of in the states and I have enjoyed everything I've tried from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honestly the serum was very small but that was the only small sample size
I've hated all the products from Anatomicals! Yep 3rd time for me too. The face spray smelled gross, the body wash smelled gross and I don't need help with puffy eyes. I hope to never get this brand again and lethalglam you are more then welcome to the spray and body wash (never used just opened to smell)

Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



~sigh~

I knew it. I wanted everything in that pic on fb so badly that knowing what's really in the box sucks.

I was dying for some clinique happy.





Not sure I'll use any of this, but we'll see.
I have a theory...great box one month = sucky box the next. I still think the value is there, I'm just always disappointed after a WOW box month.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I've hated all the products from Anatomicals! Yep 3rd time for me too. The face spray smelled gross, the body wash smelled gross and I don't need help with puffy eyes. I hope to never get this brand again and lethalglam you are more then welcome to the spray and body wash (never used just opened to smell)
Haha, I've loved all of the anatomical things they've sent out! (traded for most of them since last month was my first... and last) Seeing the puffy eyes anatomical product almost makes me sad that I didn't subscribe for this month because I was definitely eying it when Glossybox sent it out in their UK box! (will probably have to try and trade for them this time too XD)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man, I want ALL the anatomicals! ALL OF IT.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 22, 2014)

I almost wish I'd gotten this box for the Anatomicals, but I'm hoping it'll turn up on My Subscription Addition swaps. I wish there'd be another Living Social deal or something similar.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 22, 2014)

WoW I'm so surprised that everyone seems to like the Anatomicals!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WoW I'm so surprised that everyone seems to like the Anatomicals!  
There are brands I feel that way about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are brands I feel that way about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That would be a fun thread...What brands/products to you hate but everyone else seems to love?


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I've hated all the products from Anatomicals! Yep 3rd time for me too. The face spray smelled gross, the body wash smelled gross and I don't need help with puffy eyes. I hope to never get this brand again and lethalglam you are more then welcome to the spray and body wash (never used just opened to smell)

Yeah, agree. I thought I was the only one, but I've traded away everything they've sent us. All of them have smelled gross and been things I don't want or need. My body wash is like set in stone, I do not need to try new ones, especially not grandma-smelling ones, blech. And I don't even know what that face spray is _for_, but it definitely didn't smell like any lavender I've ever met.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I don't even know what that face spray is _for_, but it definitely didn't smell like any lavender I've ever met. 
That was its saving grace!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm interested in trying the eye pads. I've been meaning to try Skyn Iceland's, but never got around to it.

I liked the Anatomicals body wash (maybe not enough to repurchase, but enough to finish the tube eventually...I finished my BalanceMe body wash earlier this week), but I wasn't a fan of the facial spray. I liked the IDEA of the facial spray, but the fragrance wasn't what I was expecting, it was more of a squirt than a mist pump, and I had a vague sense that it was irritating my skin slightly so I tossed it. If you guys like facial sprays, I got a good one in my Sample Society box this month -- Tres Pure Face Tonic Neroli + Immortalle. It smells fantastic.

 I'm interested to see if the Sumita liner lives up to the hype, and hope that the formula of the nail polish is good! I'm not too excited about the hair product or the serum, but who knows? I wasn't excited about the Beauty Protector Oil from Birchbox either, but I've been using it daily. I always seem to get the most use out of the items that I'm initially underwhelmed to receive.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm kinda bummed about the Anatomicals only because I can't use it. Not that I don't enjoy eye treats, I've just been severely allergic to everything of theirs I have tried! I was in the ER for an allergic reaction earlier this year and don't want a repeat, LOL.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm curious if there will be any variations. I've never received the truffle serum so I'm excited to try that. I will try the hair stuff because my hair is colored, but I have very oily/thin/fine hair so my hair doesn't get dry/burned from dye. I've had a lot of stylists tell me I'm lucky (what? but it's so hard to do anything with my hair!!!) because of how strong my hair is, something to do with being Asian, I guess most wigs are made out of Asian hair because of it's strength?? I have no idea. Tangent, sorry. Lol. I am also excited to try the eye patches because I loved the body wash from anatomicals they sent out recently. The black eyeliner isn't exciting, but will eventually get used, and the pink nail polish I'm super MEH on because it will be the THIRD received this month. Blehhhhhh. Overall, assuming I receive all 12 boxes I paid for through living social.... this box ain't bad for $12.


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 23, 2014)

This month's box is kinda meh for me. Only feeling the eyeliner and truffle serum.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2014)

The truffle serum is awesome!! They sent it out a while back- I'm surprised their sending out dup products. Nonetheless - I Luv the product!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the box.  Two of the items I have already tried before but, I am ok with it.  I received the truffle serum in my Feb Birchbox.  I really like it and am glad to get more.  I bought the pureology 21 product from my hair salon.  I like it too.  So it will be nice to have it in a travel size.  I also use it on my children's hair.  A little bit goes a long way.

I have never tried an Anatomicals product.  I am sensitive to eye products so hopefully this won't sting.

The nail polish and eyeliner were the expected ones.  I am looking forward to trying those out.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Feb 23, 2014)

Gosh, you know that one needs a sub break when nothing excites you anymore, there was a time when every box was like 



...
 
*black eye-liner* - they've become a steady feed for female military care packages, only wish Sephora was still offering their $1 sharpeners so that I can send that off together...
*pink nail polish *- every niece I have is supplied by me with steady stream of pastel pink nail polish, am most popular aunt w/ zero effort.  
*moisturizing hair spray* - I don't have colored hair but they are good at stopping static cling, got half a dozen of those too.
*eye gel *- they are nice, I like.
*serum *- good value but I've got sooooo many deluxe samples in cold storage (i.e fridge) waiting to be used, Kiels, Lancome, BodyShop...  
My GB &amp; Ipsy sub will end in May, I shall be very very happy to stop accumulating.


----------



## Queennie (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda bummed about the Anatomicals only because I can't use it. Not that I don't enjoy eye treats, I've just been severely allergic to everything of theirs I have tried! I was in the ER for an allergic reaction earlier this year and don't want a repeat, LOL.
Oh gosh, I hope you don't get another one! If I were you, I would not try them anyways just to be sure. It is kind or weird that it is all from the same brand! I would go to their website to see if the products in each sample you got had a same ingredient. And if so, stay clear from it in other brands/products!


----------



## Queennie (Feb 23, 2014)

Really bummed about the black eyeliner, I never wear black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh gosh, I hope you don't get another one! If I were you, I would not try them anyways just to be sure. It is kind or weird that it is all from the same brand! I would go to their website to see if the products in each sample you got had a same ingredient. And if so, stay clear from it in other brands/products!
I'm not sure if it was Anatomicals that caused it. I don't think it was, I had only used the gel once and the reaction happened a week after. I had been trying out a few new products, so it's not clear which one it was. My doctor said it was a bad case of contact dermatitis. I still have to go back in and get the dreaded allergy test done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It was very painful so I'd like to not repeat it, LOL!

I have been more careful about ingredients since. And thank you for the well wishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 24, 2014)

> My German GB:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ohhhh!!' I love your box! How are you able to get a German box? I'd love to know the secret  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you decide to swap that shimmer lotion I'd love to get it. It's something's mom would love. She just had surgery and is pretty miserable so I try to surprise her with a little surprise gift every few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if it was Anatomicals that caused it. I don't think it was, I had only used the gel once and the reaction happened a week after. I had been trying out a few new products, so it's not clear which one it was. My doctor said it was a bad case of contact dermatitis. I still have to go back in and get the dreaded allergy test done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It was very painful so I'd like to not repeat it, LOL!

I have been more careful about ingredients since. And thank you for the well wishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Haha good luck! I hated my allergy test D:


----------



## camel11 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeh, I'm also allergic to using the anatomicals on my face bc of the added fragrance! I actually think gbs love of the brand makes me less likely to sub in the future.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 24, 2014)

> Â  Originally Posted by *lethalglam*Â /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a theory...great box one month = sucky box the next. I still think the value is there, I'm just always disappointed after a WOW box month.Â


 I'm tooooooo picky! I wasn't wow'd last month lol. But I did want the beauty blender and the vichy is great. I'd love to fill a bathtub with vichy and lay in it for an hour or ten!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 24, 2014)

First Instagram photo I've seen, hard to see all the products though:
 

http://instagram.com/p/k0cZ63ox7M/


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 24, 2014)

https://www.skinandcoroma.com/request-sample For those of you interested in the truffle serum..... according to the site I found this on, its supposed to be 3 5 ml samples (same size in glossybox).


----------



## biancardi (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

https://www.skinandcoroma.com/request-sample

For those of you interested in the truffle serum..... according to the site I found this on, its supposed to be 3 5 ml samples (same size in glossybox).
thanks!!  I was interested in this and was lurking to see if someone was going to put it up for trade!  This is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.beauty.com/products/prod.asp?pid=486078&amp;catid=12975&amp;aid=338669&amp;aparam=486078
I really want this if it comes in the box! Is this included?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.beauty.com/products/prod.asp?pid=486078&amp;catid=12975&amp;aid=338669&amp;aparam=486078
I really want this if it comes in the box! Is this included?

From the instagram comment, it seems this was just something she ordered/received in addition to GB.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.beauty.com/products/prod.asp?pid=486078&amp;catid=12975&amp;aid=338669&amp;aparam=486078
I really want this if it comes in the box! Is this included?

Unfortunately no, here's a better photo, posted earlier in this thread:


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beauty.com/products/prod.asp?pid=486078&amp;catid=12975&amp;aid=338669&amp;aparam=486078





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really want this if it comes in the box! Is this included?



> First Instagram photo I've seen, hard to see all the products though: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'd love to get that too!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 24, 2014)

I sent GB a (polite) nastygram today about "hey, my estimated delivery dates are from 2/20-3/4, but here it is 2/24 and my box hasn't entered the pack stage, will I receive my box before March?..." As expected, I received a form letter in reply 3 minutes later stating:

Quote: Thanks for writing in! The February Glossyboxes are currently in the process of shipping. Once your order has left our warehouse you will receive a confirmation email, along with your tracking number.

A follow-up email regarding the bogus delivery dates went unanswered. I'm generally a pretty laid back consumer, but I was charged on February 7th (overcharged, I might add, but they refunded the difference on 2/11), and if I'm charged for my March box before my February box arrives I'm going to be a little ticked. If last month was any indication, they are billing people before they have the product in-hand to pack and deliver, which is a little shady. Also, what's up with the radio silence? I haven't heard a peep from GB since the Sumita spoiler, but these boxes are running as behind schedule as the January boxes were, but there was some minimal notification/apology for the lateness last month, even if their polar vortex excuse turned out to be "we don't have product to ship" in reality. Their survey indicated that they're aware that people are unhappy with no communication and late boxes...but still no communication and late boxes. It's like a train wreck in  s l o w  motion, but stay glossy!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent GB a (polite) nastygram today about "hey, my estimated delivery dates are from 2/20-3/4, but here it is 2/24 and my box hasn't entered the pack stage, will I receive my box before March?..." As expected, I received a form letter in reply 3 minutes later stating:

A follow-up email regarding the bogus delivery dates went unanswered. I'm generally a pretty laid back consumer, but I was charged on February 7th (overcharged, I might add, but they refunded the difference on 2/11), and if I'm charged for my March box before my February box arrives I'm going to be a little ticked. If last month was any indication, they are billing people before they have the product in-hand to pack and deliver, which is a little shady. Also, what's up with the radio silence? I haven't heard a peep from GB since the Sumita spoiler, but these boxes are running as behind schedule as the January boxes were, but there was some minimal notification/apology for the lateness last month, even if their polar vortex excuse turned out to be "we don't have product to ship" in reality. Their survey indicated that they're aware that people are unhappy with no communication and late boxes...but still no communication and late boxes. It's like a train wreck in  s l o w  motion, but stay glossy!
The boxes really aren't behind schedule. Glossybox always ships at the end of the month. Thats just how it's always been. Also don't take so much stock in the little pay pack ship tabs. I've gotten my box when it was on the pack stage before.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh well, I'll keep dreaming of a brow product to show up in one of my boxes. I really want something like that! Will there be variations or are the boxes generally the same? I know some got perfume vs body wash last month...


----------



## SaraP (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The boxes really aren't behind schedule. Glossybox always ships at the end of the month. Thats just how it's always been. Also don't take so much stock in the little pay pack ship tabs. I've gotten my box when it was on the pack stage before. 
I second this, if I get the box in the month it represents I'm shocked. I will sometimes get my box at my door before it shows shipped, but that's how they roll. If you really need to get help with something try messaging them on FaceBook, they are quick to respond and are very helpful. 

It's kinda sad to say, but I've lowered my expectations and  that's made me much happier with Glossybox.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh well, I'll keep dreaming of a brow product to show up in one of my boxes. I really want something like that! Will there be variations or are the boxes generally the same? I know some got perfume vs body wash last month...
The variations last month I believe we due to running out of product, usually everything is the same. So if something runs out this month, who knows what some would get instead.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The variations last month I believe we due to running out of product, usually everything is the same. So if something runs out this month, who knows what some would get instead.
Oh please makeup gods let them run out of the Anatomicals!!! Right after all the girls who love em get it in their box....


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 24, 2014)

> The boxes really aren't behind schedule. Glossybox always ships at the end of the month. Thats just how it's always been. Also don't take so much stock in the little pay pack ship tabs. I've gotten my box when it was on the pack stage before.Â


 True. Although it does seem like it's late when it's almost March and they are starting to ship the Valentine's box. They should have done the Valentine's theme in January.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 24, 2014)

plus february is the shortest month of the year so that may be why it seems like they are coming so lateâ€¦ but from what I've seen quite a few people have gotten their boxes so they must be shipping still.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Oh well, I'll keep dreaming of a brow product to show up in one of my boxes. I really want something like that! Will there be variations or are the boxes generally the same? I know some got perfume vs body wash last month...


 Pssst..... I've received several brow products from a sub that starts with a W and ends with antables. I was wanting them too, so I set my preferred to love and got just what I wanted.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The boxes really aren't behind schedule. Glossybox always ships at the end of the month. Thats just how it's always been. Also don't take so much stock in the little pay pack ship tabs. I've gotten my box when it was on the pack stage before. 

I'm cool with Glossy shipping at the end of the month, in fact, I even appreciate it not overlapping with the glut of subscription boxes I receive in a span of about 3 days towards the beginning of the month. But something seems messed up if I'm supposed to be on the lookout for my box arriving at my house starting 4 days ago, meaning it must would have had to be shipped 7+ days ago, and it hasn't been packed according to their website. I'm guessing I'll receive it with the rest of my March sub boxes early next month. I know that the information on their website is frequently wrong, but...that's not cool, either. Really, I just want the expectations they set on their website to be aligned with some sort of reality. As those expectations weren't met, I sent them an email asking for a new ETA to reset my expectations, but got the brush off instead of receiving any real information. Maybe they should outsource Sample Society's customer service.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't tell me that! I need to go on a spending lock down! I quit glossy and then subbed to Wantables Intimates &amp; Bijoux. Not really an even exchange. Maybe I should just buy a brow kit.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 24, 2014)

> I'm cool with Glossy shipping at the end of the month, in fact, I even appreciate it not overlapping with the glut of subscription boxes I receive in a span of about 3 days towards the beginning of the month. But something seems messed up if I'm supposed to be on the lookout for my box arriving at my house starting 4 days ago, meaning it must would have had to be shipped 7+ days ago,Â and it hasn't been packed according to their website. I'm guessing I'll receive it with the rest of my March sub boxes early next month. I know that the information on their website is frequently wrong, but...that's not cool, either.Â Really, I just want the expectations they set on their website to be aligned with some sort of reality. As those expectations weren't met, I sent them an email asking for a new ETA to reset my expectations, but got the brush off instead of receiving any real information. Maybe they should outsource Sample Society's customer service.


 If you actually click the "pay pack ship" thing and open the month's order the date will be entirely different and usually the one you should go by, give or take a day or two for weekends. My window was the 20th-28th but when I clicked into the actual order it showed the 27th. My box shipped today but I don't have tracking, I used the "backdoor" method. Try using it to double check your tracking. Never take stock in estimated delivery dates. It's closer to estimated SHIPPING date than anything.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't tell me that! I need to go on a spending lock down! I quit glossy and then subbed to Wantables Intimates &amp; Bijoux. Not really an even exchange. Maybe I should just buy a brow kit.
Haha! That Anastasia brow kit is only $28! You should just buy it girl! I really wish it would have been in our box this month. It looks awesome! Anastasia has some super duper cool brow products! YoungBlood has a really good one too called Brow Artiste.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 24, 2014)

> Haha! That Anastasia brow kit is only $28! You should just buy it girl! I really wish it would have been in our box this month. It looks awesome! Anastasia has some super duper cool brow products! YoungBlood has a really good one too called Brow Artiste.


 I think I'm going to have to! I've been growing my brows out for a year and they need to be tamed! I'm going for the cara delevingne look. I'll check out those suggestions!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you actually click the "pay pack ship" thing and open the month's order the date will be entirely different and usually the one you should go by, give or take a day or two for weekends. My window was the 20th-28th but when I clicked into the actual order it showed the 27th. My box shipped today but I don't have tracking, I used the "backdoor" method. Try using it to double check your tracking. Never take stock in estimated delivery dates. It's closer to estimated SHIPPING date than anything.

Hmm...mine shows the 27th as well, but when I try the backdoor method says status unknown/tracking info not available. How did you know it shipped today? Did they send an email?


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Hmm...mine shows the 27th as well, but when I try the backdoor method says status unknown/tracking info not available. How did you know it shipped today? Did they send an email?


 No email...I checked the "back door" trackin aka open a previous month's tracking, put current month's order # in and if it's shipped, tracking comes up. If not you get an error message. Mine came up with tracking showing it entered Newgistics on the 24th. Should be here the 27th as scheduled as long as the dopes at the hub my box goes through before getting to me don't drag their feet.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My German GB: 













Ohhhh!!' I love your box! How are you able to get a German box? I'd love to know the secret




if you decide to swap that shimmer lotion I'd love to get it. It's something's mom would love. She just had surgery and is pretty miserable so I try to surprise her with a little surprise gift every few days



I live in Germany that's how I am able to get the German box. So sorry to hear about your mom hope she recovers soon. Thats really sweet you are giving her gifts to cheer her up, unfortunately I already used the body shimmer.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PennelopeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha! That Anastasia brow kit is only $28! You should just buy it girl! I really wish it would have been in our box this month. It looks awesome! Anastasia has some super duper cool brow products! YoungBlood has a really good one too called Brow Artiste.
if you use beauty.com to get it, dont' forget to use ebates  - there is a free lavanilla perfume with a 15.00 purchase coupon at ebates (just look for all coupons at beauty.com there)


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

> if you use beauty.com to get it, dont' forget to use ebatesÂ  - there is a free lavanilla perfume with a 15.00 purchase coupon at ebates (just look for all coupons at beauty.com there)


 Cool! Thanks for the tip! I never remember to use Ebates.


----------



## Queennie (Feb 25, 2014)

(Sorry that this is so long and the spelling mistakes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

So I saw that some people got a generous perfume sample last month instead of the body wash I think? And also that since Glossybox all of a sudden because of the beauty blender they got tons of new subscriptions, that they ran out of the cleanser for the b.b. Some people never even got the cleanser, while lots of people got a sample of the solid instead. I would have loved to get the solid sample instead of the cleanser, looked like you guys got a lot more. Anyways, the whole point of that is saying how maybe we will not all get the same items in our Glossybox this month. It is certain that we will all get the nail polish and the eyeliner, which I'm not that all exited for, but for maybe the hair or the truffle serum, we will get something else. I am thinking that the people who have been around with Glossybox for a rather long time and have gotten the serum before will not get it this time. This is something I see in Ipsy, one month they will give out a product that only some people got, and maybe one month or months later they will send it out again to other subscribers that have not gotten it before. I personally would love to get the truffle serum, for which I have never tried it before. I would like it if I would not get the hair product though, seeing as I would probably never use it. Hopefully one of these products will be a you can get this-or-that type. I also noticed that most people who got the perfume instead of the body wash got theirs more later in the month, so maybe that will happen again to the people who might not get the hair or truffle serum product. 

*Forgot all about the Under Eye things, doubt though that some of us will not get those. Seeing how it is rather big in the bag.*


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (Sorry that this is so long and the spelling mistakes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

So I saw that some people got a generous perfume sample last month instead of the body wash I think? And also that since Glossybox all of a sudden because of the beauty blender they got tons of new subscriptions, that they ran out of the cleanser for the b.b. Some people never even got the cleanser, while lots of people got a sample of the solid instead. I would have loved to get the solid sample instead of the cleanser, looked like you guys got a lot more. Anyways, the whole point of that is saying how maybe we will not all get the same items in our Glossybox this month. It is certain that we will all get the nail polish and the eyeliner, which I'm not that all exited for, but for maybe the hair or the truffle serum, we will get something else. I am thinking that the people who have been around with Glossybox for a rather long time and have gotten the serum before will not get it this time. This is something I see in Ipsy, one month they will give out a product that only some people got, and maybe one month or months later they will send it out again to other subscribers that have not gotten it before. I personally would love to get the truffle serum, for which I have never tried it before. I would like it if I would not get the hair product though, seeing as I would probably never use it. Hopefully one of these products will be a you can get this-or-that type. I also noticed that most people who got the perfume instead of the body wash got theirs more later in the month, so maybe that will happen again to the people who might not get the hair or truffle serum product. 

*Forgot all about the Under Eye things, doubt though that some of us will not get those. Seeing how it is rather big in the bag.*
I have been with Glossybox since August and boxes with variations have only happened a few times. From what I have seen, more often than not, everyone gets the same thing and sometimes there will be a variation of one or two products. You will not always have either/or products. From my experience, it's more common for everyone's box to be the same. But this is only my 7th box. Maybe someone who has been with GB even longer can say different. 

Last month was not normal. They ran out of body wash and therefore had to send the perfume. If someone didn't get their cleanser, well, that was not even a regular item. It was a bonus. Chances are, this is going to be an "everyone gets the same thing" box. As for people getting the perfume not body wash getting their boxes later, last month shipping was late for one. Again, not normal. Shipping is, from what I can tell, on time (for me anyway). You cannot judge this box by January at all. Glossybox is also absolutely nothing like Ipsy. The similarities start and stop at "they are both monthly subscription services".


----------



## Queennie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been with Glossybox since August and boxes with variations have only happened a few times. From what I have seen, more often than not, everyone gets the same thing and sometimes there will be a variation of one or two products. You will not always have either/or products. From my experience, it's more common for everyone's box to be the same. But this is only my 7th box. Maybe someone who has been with GB even longer can say different. 

Last month was not normal. They ran out of body wash and therefore had to send the perfume. If someone didn't get their cleanser, well, that was not even a regular item. It was a bonus. Chances are, this is going to be an "everyone gets the same thing" box. As for people getting the perfume not body wash getting their boxes later, last month shipping was late for one. Again, not normal. Shipping is, from what I can tell, on time (for me anyway). You cannot judge this box by January at all. Glossybox is also absolutely nothing like Ipsy. The similarities start and stop at "they are both monthly subscription services". 
Oh okay, thank you for clearing that up for me, last month was my first month. Love your blog by the way Amby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

My box shipped! I may actually get it by the end of the month.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 25, 2014)

Another Instagram box but this one has a variant product http://instagram.com/p/k2s80lAu20/


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Another Instagram box but this one has a variant product http://instagram.com/p/k2s80lAu20/


 I think I'd rather have this one!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I'd rather have this one!
Me too!!!


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 25, 2014)

Both variations look good to me! I loved the truffle serum when I sampled it through BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cool! Thanks for the tip! I never remember to use Ebates.

You can download a ebates toolbar. Whenever you are at a shop they offer $$ back at it will show up, makes it easy for me. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another Instagram box but this one has a variant product
http://instagram.com/p/k2s80lAu20/
Oh man I was hoping for a variation on the eye patches =(


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm kinda pissed. I got a Glossybox in the mail a few days ago, and thought I was somehow getting my February box much earlier than I'd expected. But I opened it, and it was the January box, which I'd received already. I went to look at my account, and all my Glossydots were gone (I'd had the 1000 I needed for a free box). I was billed $21 on February 10th, and it shows a box in the "pack" stage. What the hell? Is this customary for them to randomly use all your Glossydots up and just send you a box? Especially one you already received?! The only good thing here is that January wasn't a bad box...but I would've rather used the Glossydots to get my February box free, because I'm not excited about most of the items in it. I so don't want to call and deal with customer service, either.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda pissed. I got a Glossybox in the mail a few days ago, and thought I was somehow getting my February box much earlier than I'd expected. But I opened it, and it was the January box, which I'd received already. I went to look at my account, and all my Glossydots were gone (I'd had the 1000 I needed for a free box). I was billed $21 on February 10th, and it shows a box in the "pack" stage. What the hell? Is this customary for them to randomly use all your Glossydots up and just send you a box? Especially one you already received?! The only good thing here is that January wasn't a bad box...but I would've rather used the Glossydots to get my February box free, because I'm not excited about most of the items in it. I so don't want to call and deal with customer service, either.
Message them on fb. You should have had to choose the free box for points, not just have them randomly send it!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh okay, thank you for clearing that up for me, last month was my first month. Love your blog by the way Amby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You're welcome! While they DO variations they tend to switch it up. So one month you will get no variation and the next may have one. Seems like this month is a variation one. And thanks on the blog. Hope you'll keep up with it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

I got an e-mail back from CS today providing a tracking number, which was much more useful than the original form letter response. The tracking information is still unavailable, but they say it takes 24-48 hours to update. Glad it's almost on it's way.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, estimated delivery date (the one you have to click-through to find, not the range), is tomorrow.  According to the backdoor method, no shipment.  I just think it's poor business to miss the expectations you set...

Anyways, has anyone tried the nailpolish? I'm curious about it, because I'm thinking of swapping the whole box, but don't have this color in my collection.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 26, 2014)

Backdoor method says mine arrived at newgistics yesterday. Projected delivery 3/4.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

I got my shipping email! If I get it in the same amount of time, I suspect I'll get my box Friday or Saturday. Monday at the latest! Yay!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 26, 2014)

Man, all you ladies are lucky, I still have no shipping confirmation email, no backdoor shipping, and it says mine is projected to be delivered tomorrow. No way, last month mine was projected to be delivered on 1/20, didn't arrive until 1/25. Crossing my fingers for surprise delivery, but not holding my breath. I felt like I got my January box so much earlier than many others, so I guess this month is my turn to get a late box.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 26, 2014)

Min shipped yesterday and says est delivery is either tomorrow or Friday!  I don't know why I am so excited though, not thrilled with anything in this box but I prepaid sooooo hopefully I change my mind once I get it


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

It's sad to see that last month's shipping issues carried over to this month. I got my Jan box on, wait for it, Feb 17! Nothing lost in the mail, just that slow. And that's why I dropped glossy (for the second time). I love the products for the most part but waiting 6+ weeks for deliveries is more than I care to wait. I really like their LE boxes. Has anyone heard anything about the next one? I'm very much enjoying the la prairie box (that I ordered weeks after the monthly box yet received weeks before the regular sub box arrived). It would be great to see a spring themed box since I know so many are sick to death of cold and snow. Just a little something to remind everyone that it will all eventually melt and stay gone, lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> It's sad to see that last month's shipping issues carried over to this month. I got my Jan box on, wait for it, Feb 17! Nothing lost in the mail, just that slow. And that's why I dropped glossy (for the second time). I love the products for the most part but waiting 6+ weeks for deliveries is more than I care to wait. I really like their LE boxes. Has anyone heard anything about the next one? I'm very much enjoying the la prairie box (that I ordered weeks after the monthly box yet received weeks before the regular sub box arrived). It would be great to see a spring themed box since I know so many are sick to death of cold and snow. Just a little something to remind everyone that it will all eventually melt and stay gone, lol


 I second this request!!! I'm in WI, so I'm terribly sick of the snow and cold. Plus everyone is getting grouchy due to cabin fever at this point... No good. A spring box would totally brighten things up and remind me that it will be warm and green again someday! And I just have to say, apparently we must be MUT buddies. Lol. I think we've posted back and forth on just about every thread I'm subscribed to. Haha.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> I second this request!!! I'm in WI, so I'm terribly sick of the snow and cold. Plus everyone is getting grouchy due to cabin fever at this point... No good. A spring box would totally brighten things up and remind me that it will be warm and green again someday! And I just have to say, apparently we must be MUT buddies. Lol. I think we've posted back and forth on just about every thread I'm subscribed to. Haha.


 I think so, too since I literally just replied to you a minute ago on another thread, lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> I think so, too since I literally just replied to you a minute ago on another thread, lol


 Yup! And I think it was mostly us giving profile advice on the wantable intimates thread too. Haha.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> Yup! And I think it was mostly us giving profile advice on the wantable intimates thread too. Haha.


 They should definitely be comping us a box for all of our free advertising and substitute CS work, lol


----------



## Queennie (Feb 26, 2014)

I love the other product! I'm really happy with either of the products!


----------



## morethanaohk (Feb 27, 2014)

Did anyone who has gotten their box used the BELLA code for a free lipstick?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 27, 2014)

So I am getting FIGS &amp; ROUGE (Tinted Lip Balm)?? Along with teh nail polish, eye liner, pureology, and anatomicals...seems the 5th item is varying pretty good


----------



## Allison H (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's another Glossybox found on Instagram. I'd LOVE this box...I think it's my favorite one spotted so far!


----------



## Allison H (Feb 27, 2014)

> So I am getting FIGS &amp; ROUGE (Tinted Lip Balm)?? Along with teh nail polish, eye liner, pureology, and anatomicals...seems the 5th item is varying pretty good


 Agreed! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 27, 2014)

If the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm is the one we got before, that's one of my favourite things I've ever discovered through GB.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 27, 2014)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I'm getting the lip balm!! The other two variations were products I would not use.  However, I'm still not into this month -- I guess that's what swaps are for.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm is the one we got before, that's one of my favourite things I've ever discovered through GB. 
I'm getting it too, but I have gotten it before... why would they do that :/ it seems like it's the same thing. 

ugh glossybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (Feb 27, 2014)

Finally got a hit on the back door tracking method! Mine just got to the shipping partner...so it'll be here next week sometime


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow! There are a LOT of variations!! A lot of the options aren't even in the February box picture on Glossybox's website. I'm receiving the Ole Henriksen which I've never sampled before but have wanted to try, so I'm excited!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2014)

My box should be to me by Saturday, I hope I get another variation other than the truffle serum.  I've sampled it before from GB and just got a sample in my Birchbox.  However, if I get a repeat, I contacted GB in the past and they let me pick items from previous boxes to make up for it.  They sent me two items!  I ended up gifting them both, but hey I can deal.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 27, 2014)

I just received my box.  I got the Pureology Color Fanatic spray, which smells amazing and I like the ingredients.  I just colored my hair so this will be great to try.

I'm truly sad, however, by the eye bag slayers.  Both Petroleum and DMDM Hydantoin in the ingredients!  I do not put either of those chemicals on my face and especially not near my eyes. 

Aside from that, I'm happy!  I'm pleased that I didn't get any dupes, as I've already received the Ole serum, the eyelash curler, the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm, the Fresh cream and the OC8 mattifier in previous boxes.  And I cannot stand that Pop Aqua Lacquer gloss (again, yucko ingredient that I don't put on my face - Mineral Oil.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 27, 2014)

Truth Serum!!!!  I love that stuff!  I will scream and dance around if that gets into my box--if not, hopefully I can trade for it!


----------



## Coopkin (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm new and am wondering where on the Glossybox website I can view my box? I find the GB website not as user friendly as birchbox...


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 27, 2014)

My box hasn't even shipped yet!  WTF?  I won't get my Feb box till Marchâ€¦around the same time as my Jan box.  Sigh..


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 27, 2014)

You sign in with your login and password and then you click on the top right on "The Box" and you'll see what you got!


----------



## Coopkin (Feb 27, 2014)

I tried that, lol. My page shows a generic photo of a box along with a list of all available products for the month.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm starting to get a little worried about the year I bought. Seems like half the items this month are leftovers from previous months. Makes me think they are having difficulties acquiring new products. At least it was the living social deal.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 27, 2014)

My Glossybox has:

1. Lauren B nailpolish

2. Ole Henricksen Truth Serum

3. Kala Eyeliner

4. Eyelash Curler

5. OC8 Professional Mattifying Gel

So mine seems pretty different? Haha.


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Coopkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried that, lol. My page shows a generic photo of a box along with a list of all available products for the month.
My Box shows the same thing for me too.  They probably don't update it until they ship your box so they don't show one set of products and end up sending another.  I just hope I don't get the Lotus cream. I've received it in the past, i think in a previous Glossybox and didn't like it.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Coopkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried that, lol. My page shows a generic photo of a box along with a list of all available products for the month.
Look at your surveys. Mine already has my list of reviewable items.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

Will I be unable to see what is in my box if I already unsubscribed?


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 27, 2014)

Hm, just went back to the same "The Box" page after logging in and now it's got a completely different 5 items. I don't think I'm doing this right... lol.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 27, 2014)

Ah ha! Okay, I went to the surveys page and it looks like my 5th item is the Ole Henricksen serum. Everything else is consistent with the other 4 items people are receiving.


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look at your surveys. Mine already has my list of reviewable items.
That doesn't really work either though because mine had an extra truth serum on there that I never received in my box - I usually have 6 or 7 surveys but I only get 5 products...  confusing right?


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks like surveys posted. I am receiving the lip balm. For those who have tried it, how is it?


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Coopkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried that, lol. My page shows a generic photo of a box along with a list of all available products for the month.
Go to surveys!


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 27, 2014)

No product surveys available for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They really don't want me to know what's in my box!!


----------



## scriptedending (Feb 27, 2014)

I got my shipping email this morning, and after checking my surveys, I discovered that I am getting the variation with the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm. This is only my second month, but so far everything has been or looks to be useful for me, so I am pleased! The only thing I am not pleased about re: Glossybox is the shipping issues and communication with customers about shipping delays.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my first box, it's still in the packing stage apparently. I also tried to go to my box and surveys and was not able to see anything.
If I wanted to cancel, do you know by which day it usually needs to be done?
I didn't think it was a good idea to cancel my subscription before my current box shipped, but I don't know. I see people mentioning that there isn't much variation, but how is that possible if when I click the The Box, it gives 13 possible products for the February box?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *scriptedending* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my shipping email this morning, and after checking my surveys, I discovered that I am getting the variation with the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm. This is only my second month, but so far everything has been or looks to be useful for me, so I am pleased! The only thing I am not pleased about re: Glossybox is the shipping issues and communication with customers about shipping delays. 

Completely agreed! This is my second month too and do enjoy the items. But man this shipping delay is driving me nuts!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Because the only variation is the fifth product. So far from spoilers looks like everyone has been getting the polish, liner, eye patches, and hair treatment stuff.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow...this is the biggest variation I've seen since I started.... going off what people are saying, at least two items have variations not just one. Interesting.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just a heads up, I've been a subscriber since August and signed up for a deal where every box would be $17.85 instead of $21 for as long as I stayed subscribed.

I was charged $17.85 in August, November, December, and January and $21.00 in September, October, and February. They caught the February error themselves and refunded the difference to my credit card, but I just had to call them to get the billing from September and October fixed. If you're paying a reduced amount for your boxes, double check and make sure you're not paying full price.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay! I'm getting the lip balm stuff! Super excited since I pretty much always use it or it ends up lost somewhere. Glad I'm not getting the truffle serum... I have an aversion to mushrooms and I'm not sure I could bring myself to put a mushroom product on my face... Yuck.


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 27, 2014)

http://statigr.am/p/665274896817158492_28204445 Another variation... pop beauty lip gloss


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow...this is the biggest variation I've seen since I started.... going off what people are saying, at least two items have variations not just one. Interesting.
Which two? I have only seen one item variation examples.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which two? I have only seen one item variation examples.
I think I may have looked wrong...I guess it's the same 4 things and 1 variation.... My bad!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 27, 2014)

My box page/surveys still haven't updated, but my box also hasn't shipped yet so that's probably why. 

It looks like they're sending out OC8 Professional Mattifying Gel 




 That alone would make my whole box worth it!


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have six surveys? Nail polish Eyeliner Truffle serum Hair product Renu Anatomicals


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2014)

These are the variations:





Every box *should* have the polish, eyeliner, antomicals, hair item and one of the remaining items.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 27, 2014)

My surveys only show 4 items. Does that mean it just isn't updated yet? Or are they sending me only four? lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 27, 2014)

Last month that happened to me....Last survey showed up later


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok, whew. Thanks!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have six surveys?

Nail polish
Eyeliner
Truffle serum
Hair product
Renu
Anatomicals
Mine has the same.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 27, 2014)

My variation is the Figs and Rouge! I am happy with that! Even though I have way too much lip stuff!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm getting Pop Beauty, blah.  

I guess I'll be trading.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have six surveys?

Nail polish
Eyeliner
Truffle serum
Hair product
Renu
Anatomicals
I have 6 surveys too for some reason. I think their system has some glitches or something going on...but if I do get all 6 I won't even complain. I shall consider it compensation for the lateness the past couple months lol


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because the only variation is the fifth product. So far from spoilers looks like everyone has been getting the polish, liner, eye patches, and hair treatment stuff.
Oh, makes sense, thanks!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 27, 2014)

Figs &amp; Rouge, plus the "standard" 4 here.

FWIW, when I went to the GlossyDots page, I clicked the grey box that said "No Surveys Available at the Moment" ... and it took me to the surveys for the products that are apparently in my box.  I got the truffle serum in a Birchbox this month, so glad to be getting something else.

Now if it would just get here.  It's only 60 miles away, but chances are I won't get it until Monday ... or Tuesday, if they are right about another Snowpocalypse here in NW NJ on Monday.


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 27, 2014)

> These are the variations:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Every box *should*Â have the polish, eyeliner, antomicals, hair item and one of the remaining items.



> These are the variations:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How much of the variations are leftovers from other months? Weren't the eyelash curlers from Sept? And the anatomicals eye product was in the UK box last month....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2014)

I got my box. This is the last box of my 6 month sub and it didn't convince me to resub. 

Truffle serum - I've tried before and loved, though wish there was a bit more in there. 

Eyeliner - Tried before and liked, but a really boring inclusion...I'll use it but would have been more excited by a color!

Puffy eyebag patches - These I am excited about! 

Hair beautifier - This is okay. I tried it today and there are other leave-in type products I like much more, but I'll use it up.

Polish - This I would love if it was in a different color. I hate pale pinks like this, they are always so streaky and hard to apply and I don't care much for the way they look on, either. I tried it on one nail, wasn't impressed so it'll be gifted.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's what I am getting! LAUREN B. BEAUTY (Nail Couture) PUREOLOGY SERIOUS COLOUR CARE (COLOUR FANATIC Multi-Tasking Hair Beautifier for Color-Treated Hair) SUMITA BEAUTY (Kala Color Intense Pencil ANATOMICALS (Puffy The Eye Bag Slayer Wake Up Under Eye Patches) I thought we were suppose to get 5 items?? I don't understand why I am only get 4?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's what I am getting!

LAUREN B. BEAUTY (Nail Couture)

PUREOLOGY SERIOUS COLOUR CARE (COLOUR FANATIC Multi-Tasking Hair Beautifier for Color-Treated Hair)

SUMITA BEAUTY (Kala Color Intense Pencil

ANATOMICALS (Puffy The Eye Bag Slayer Wake Up Under Eye Patches)

I thought we were suppose to get 5 items?? I don't understand why I am only get 4?
You won't only get 4. If you're going by surveys, they don't always put them up at the same time. I'm pretty sure everyone is getting the same thing again this month.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

> You won't only get 4. If you're going by surveys, they don't always put them up at the same time. I'm pretty sure everyone is getting the same thing again this month.


 Thanks, I was, but it was weird that they put four up and not the fifth. Thank you nancy


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 27, 2014)

> Thanks, I was, but it was weird that they put four up and not the fifth. Thank you nancy


I I don't have any yet. :icon_cry:


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 27, 2014)

I take it we're not getting the cute valentine kiss print boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 27, 2014)

>


 This is the same box I'm getting! The lip product looks to be a really good size! I think it's what I'm most excited about.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the same box I'm getting! The lip product looks to be a really good size! I think it's what I'm most excited about.
It's full size!  Almost 1/2 ounce (0.42oz)  kinda bright pink but I am assuming sheer, I haven't used it yet


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I take it we're not getting the cute valentine kiss print boxes.




no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and mine was banged up...I haven't found a use yet personally for these boxes but I love them!


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the same box I'm getting! The lip product looks to be a really good size! I think it's what I'm most excited about.
I'm getting this box too! It's the last of my 3 month sub.

Lip balm: the last thing I'll ever need at this point is lip balm... I have a scary amount.

Eyeliner: don't need this either.

Eye gels: excited about these!

Nail polish: yay, another pale pink polish. Going to my mom.

Color protecting spray: I don't color my hair. Going to my mom...

As you can probably guess, I'm not resubbing.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have six surveys?

Nail polish
Eyeliner
Truffle serum
Hair product
Renu
Anatomicals
You must have one of mine, I only have four.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You won't only get 4. If you're going by surveys, they don't always put them up at the same time.


Oh good.


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 27, 2014)

Add me to the list of those with 6 surveys, with the Renu and Truffle Serum being the 2 extras. My box is at my house now but I am at work for another hour, so when I get home and open it I will let you know which one of the 2 products I received!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and mine was banged up...I haven't found a use yet personally for these boxes but I love them!
I'm about to do something crafty with my boxes. I'm taking 4 and turning them into a makeup tower with a hinged lid on top (that's gonna be the tricky part). I saw it on Instagram (minus the hinged lid part) and decided I'd give it a go and throw my own twist into it. I'll take pics so I can put them up!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

I too have saved all my glossy boxes, birch boxes, my husbands bb, sample society boxes, every nice box that gets delivered. I probably have about 40 by now. I was going to somehow craft them into a storage tower. Haven't got it totally figured out yet but I keep saving the boxes. I have my art studio and it needs revamping and a lot of storage needs to happen and these will help,immensely!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



How much of the variations are leftovers from other months? Weren't the eyelash curlers from Sept? And the anatomicals eye product was in the UK box last month....
I think only three items are repeats from previous months, truffle serum, eyelash curler and the fig lip balm.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 27, 2014)

> no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  and mine was banged up...I haven't found a use yet personally for these boxes but I love them!


 Fudgenuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love them, too...I'm determined to find a use for them!


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just an update from my previous post.. I had 6 items in my surveys but I did only have 5 in my box when I got home, I received the truffle serum. I was still able to do the survey for all 6 quickly just incase they took it away!


----------



## Queennie (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine is just showing the generic items for this month under the surveys! It is the nail polish, liner, hair care, and the under eye patches. I hope that this is not right! ):


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 27, 2014)

I, too, only have 4 items under my survey. I'm dying to know what my 5th item will be!!!

I really want one of the lip products or the lash curler. I have enough moisturizers and serums to last through the year!

Has anyone had a chance to try the lip products or lash curler yet? How are they!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I, too, only have 4 items under my survey. I'm dying to know what my 5th item will be!!! I really want one of the lip products or the lash curler.Â I have enough moisturizers and serums to lastÂ through the year! Has anyone had a chance to try the lip products or lash curler yet? How are they!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I received the lash curler in a previous box and I love it! It quickly became my go-to curler and I haven't used another one since


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 27, 2014)

My box had been accepted by USPS in my town! Should be delivered tomorrow! Yay!!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sla6793* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just an update from my previous post.. I had 6 items in my surveys but I did only have 5 in my box when I got home, I received the truffle serum. I was still able to do the survey for all 6 quickly just incase they took it away!

I have six surveys too (the truffle serum and the RENU product). Hoping for the RENU, or both (lol).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh, so there are variations this month?? I like it so much better when there is a little variety!  I like my box okay, but I'd have loved the lip balm, I didn't get it last time!

I have the eyelash curler and use it daily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like surveys posted. I am receiving the lip balm. For those who have tried it, how is it?
I LOVE it!! It's so nice and I'm just about to run out of the one I got back in Aug (?). Super excited to get another one




 

*It has a light cherry smell and nice shear pink color


----------



## SaraP (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow the Glossy site is going crazy!! I tried to complete the survey for the lip gloss and it kept kicking me out. I had to log in again and again...


----------



## dancersmum (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm happy my box just shipped and I'm getting the lipbalm.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 28, 2014)

I have that lip balm - I believe it came in another sub last summer and I traded for it. It is really nice and if you get the cherry one, it has a bright pop of sheer color.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 28, 2014)

I just tracked my shipping... two stops in Hebron, and two in Fishers... will it go back to Fishers again?  Or is it ready to visit me?  

2/28/2014 12:19 AM Departing Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 2/27/2014 04:43 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/27/2014 04:16 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/27/2014 03:44 PM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 2/27/2014 03:44 PM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 2/27/2014 03:09 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/27/2014 03:09 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/26/2014 03:27 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 2/26/2014 03:27 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 2/26/2014 09:35 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tracked my shipping... two stops in Hebron, and two in Fishers... will it go back to Fishers again?  Or is it ready to visit me?  

2/28/2014 12:19 AM Departing Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 2/27/2014 04:43 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/27/2014 04:16 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/27/2014 03:44 PM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 2/27/2014 03:44 PM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 2/27/2014 03:09 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/27/2014 03:09 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 2/26/2014 03:27 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 2/26/2014 03:27 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 2/26/2014 09:35 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 
What was strange with mine is that my newgistics tracking didn't match the usps one...enter your tracking in usps and see what they say.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

Sigh. Last day of the month. No shipping info, no email to say they're shipping late. I honestly dont mind the late shipping because I like to spread out my subscriptions but I really hate the complete lack of communication.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 28, 2014)

No shipping for me and I cannot see my box contents.  



  Not cool!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 28, 2014)

I signed up back for Glossybox in January to get the Beauty Blender and forgot to cancel it before they billed me for Feb (i hate that they bill so far in advance before shipping).

But I got my box yesterday and I'm pleasantly surprised. Not enough to resub but glad that I will actually use all the contents except 1.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Well I am apparently getting the box between 3/5-3/7 *yawn* Glad March will be the last month. While Glossy sometimes WOW's me with their products, I just hate lack of communication, charging so early in the month, and then waiting until the FOLLOWING month to receive the box. I'll probably get charged for March before receiving Feb!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, my Newgistics tracking info says that my package is "Departing Newgistics Facility" in Fishers, IN, but USPS says that the box arrived at my local post office this morning. Go figure?


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 28, 2014)

My box is already out for delivery, so i guess my fifth item will be a surprise, since my surveys still haven't added a fifth.


----------



## morethanaohk (Feb 28, 2014)

How do you see your shipping with USPS?


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you see your shipping with USPS?

On the Glossybox/Newgistics tracking page at shipitmanager.com there's a long tracking code starting with a 9, and below that a long tracking number starting with a 4. Plug the number starting with a 4 into this page: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction


----------



## wadedl (Feb 28, 2014)

Well Glossybox is such a fun treat.

 I am so excited for the ANATOMICALS (Puffy The Eye Bag Slayer Wake Up Under Eye Patches), I have one of the Skyn Iceland from my now cancelled Ipsy that I am putting away for a special occasion so now I will have more sets! I don't have a good black liner so that will be good. Excited for Figs and Rouge and everything else is a bonus. 

Now do I resubscribe? Hmmm...

I got shipping notice today and expected deliver is between 3/4-6. Such a long wait! I have been loving the boxes so far!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 28, 2014)

No anatomicals on mine, says I will be getting the polish, eyeliner, colour hair spray, eyelash curler, and tinted lip balm. Pretty jazzed I like everything but the hair spray, I don't have colored hair. Maybe it will do something nice to my hair anyways though.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 28, 2014)

Got my box! The tinted lip balm smells sooooo good! I tried it out immediately and has lasted quite awhile considering I've been drinking coffee like nobody's business and mowing down Chinese food leftovers. Win!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

My surveys updated! No anatomicals, but I'm guessing that's an error? It shows the lip balm + mattifier, and then the polish, hair stuff, &amp; liner. In other news, my box has shipped according to the CS rep. Should be here late next week.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 28, 2014)

> My surveys updated! No anatomicals, but I'm guessing that's an error? It shows the lip balm + mattifier, and then the polish, hair stuff, &amp; liner. In other news, my box has shipped according to the CS rep. Should be here late next week.


 If it already shipped, hopefully you end up getting it sooner! Mine shipped on the 25th and I got it today.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

> If it already shipped, hopefully you end up getting it sooner! Mine shipped on the 25th and I got it today.


 Hopefully! It's already in Indiana, so I'm betting Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (Feb 28, 2014)

Ooooh! I got my shipping email this morning and my surveys just updated:





I'm excited about them all mostly. I will give the Pureology to my mom probably since I don't think I have a use for it. I was just going to buy a new eyelash curler since mine is ... old &amp; I've heard good things about the Figs &amp; Rouge tinted lip balm


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh! I got my shipping email this morning and my surveys just updated:





I'm excited about them all mostly. I will give the Pureology to my mom probably since I don't think I have a use for it. I was just going to buy a new eyelash curler since mine is ... old &amp; I've heard good things about the Figs &amp; Rouge tinted lip balm




That's what I'm getting! Excited about everything except the Pureology


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I'm the only one excited about the pureology!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm the only one excited about the pureology!
I think I would be if I had colored hair, but my profile clearly says I do not. Why they would send this to everyone is beyond me, and not make it one of the variation products. I'll try it, but if it doesn't do anything for my hair, I don't even have anyone to give this to.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm getting the Pureology, eyelash curler, and mattifying gel. I really wanted the lip balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 28, 2014)

This is my first box, I'm assuming this is what I'll be getting?


----------



## Andieking (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first box, I'm assuming this is what I'll be getting?

Yep! Totally jealous of your mattifying gel, enjoy!


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first box, I'm assuming this is what I'll be getting?

Yep! Totally jealous of your mattifying gel, enjoy!


Does anyone know if the mattifying gel is full size? I used the Bella code for a free lipstick as well and just added up the value to see if its worth it for $21 a month. If its full sized, my box will be worth $99.17! Either way, soooo happy I signed up for Glossybox! Birchbox and Ipsy haven't really wowed me lately, this did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 28, 2014)

I want the lash curler!!! And the Figs&amp;Rouge lip balm!






 I already know I'm not getting the lash curler, so I'm really gonna be bummed if I get the truffle serum!

I feel like I did when I was a little girl and my sister got different American girl clothes and I liked hers more than mine lol!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

> Does anyone know if the mattifying gel is full size? I used the Bella code for a free lipstick as well andÂ just added up the value to see if its worth it for $21 a month. If its full sized, my box will be worth $99.17! Either way, soooo happy I signed up for Glossybox! Birchbox and Ipsy haven't really wowed me lately, this did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope it is! That's the only product I haven't seen on Instagram yet. I've been saving my Birchbox points to get a full size of it, so I'll be pumped if it is full size &amp; I can use those points on something else!


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if the mattifying gel is full size? I used the Bella code for a free lipstick as well and just added up the value to see if its worth it for $21 a month. If its full sized, my box will be worth $99.17! Either way, soooo happy I signed up for Glossybox! Birchbox and Ipsy haven't really wowed me lately, this did!





I hope it is! That's the only product I haven't seen on Instagram yet.

I've been saving my Birchbox points to get a full size of it, so I'll be pumped if it is full size &amp; I can use those points on something else! 
Woohoo if it is, then you can use your points on something else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If it already shipped, hopefully you end up getting it sooner! Mine shipped on the 25th and I got it today.
Mine shipped on the 21st and last scan was Newton. I live in CA. It usually takes about 10 days. I think they're using courier pigeons.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I would be if I had colored hair, but my profile clearly says I do not. Why they would send this to everyone is beyond me, and not make it one of the variation products. I'll try it, but if it doesn't do anything for my hair, I don't even have anyone to give this to.

Agreed!!


----------



## Andieking (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Does anyone know if the mattifying gel is full size? I used the Bella code for a free lipstick as well and just added up the value to see if its worth it for $21 a month. If its full sized, my box will be worth $99.17! Either way, soooo happy I signed up for Glossybox! Birchbox and Ipsy haven't really wowed me lately, this did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope it is! That's the only product I haven't seen on Instagram yet.

I've been saving my Birchbox points to get a full size of it, so I'll be pumped if it is full size &amp; I can use those points on something else!
 WELLL, I did some internet searching and it looks like some subscribers got the OC8 mattifying gel in a previous glossybox and it was a full size (1.6 oz) so there's a chance this one is a full size too.


----------



## Andieking (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine shipped on the 21st and last scan was Newton. I live in CA. It usually takes about 10 days. I think they're using courier pigeons.
I'm in CA too and mine just shipped today


----------



## lizbetstyle (Feb 28, 2014)

Received my Glossybox yesterday! Happily surprised about the Lauren B polish. It is a two-coat opaque baby pink. Maybe a little Pepto Bismol like. Ha.  I already have pink polishes but they are sheer. I'm not sure it really flatters my skin color but it is so bright and out there it is going to be one of my FUN colors. I would have liked it a little more shiny though. It is kind of in between matte and shiny. 

I tried one of the Puffly the Eye Bag slayer packs today. My granddaughter would not come over to play with me for 5 minutes, she didn't care for the look. They worked great but the effects started to wear off in 3.5 hours. 

The Renu eye/lip anti-wrinkle stuff is snapping good.

Going to try the hair thing tonight...not really sure what it is supposed to accomplish.

Going to try the liner tomorrow. Hope it is good. Hoping I have a bit more control over this one. Swatched on my hand and looks like it delivers a black fine line.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 28, 2014)

Got my box and my fifth item was....Renu "Extra Firming Lip And Eye Active Lift for Mature Skin." I don't have mature skin....does Glossybox just send this stuff out randomly or what? Kind of annoyed by this. I would have been happy with pretty much any of the other items. Sort of a similar thing with the color care spray...I'm sure not everyone has color treated hair (even though I do). I wish Glossybox looked at profiles like Birchbox so that this kind of stuff didn't happen.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box and my fifth item was....Renu "Extra Firming Lip And Eye Active Lift for Mature Skin." I don't have mature skin....does Glossybox just send this stuff out randomly or what? Kind of annoyed by this. I would have been happy with pretty much any of the other items.
I wish Glossybox allowed profiles like Birchbox so that this kind of stuff didn't happen.
Well you can fill out a beauty profile survey about what you wear and don't wear, but it seems they don't follow that either. Mine says I don't have colored hair, but they sent the Pureology for Colored Hair spray. Other than that I can't complain I love my box this month.


----------



## wahina83 (Feb 28, 2014)

So I have yet to finish surveys for my limited edition box (la praire) &amp; now that it added this month's surveys the L.E. are missing...ugh...I swear I feel like I call every month with a new issue...I can't cancel since I paid for the year.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 28, 2014)

Do we have a trade thread for GB? It sounds like there might be some trades to be made!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't have colored hair either and my hair dresser recommended the Pureology item.  It has other things in there that is good for my wavy hair.  I do not use many hair products but, I like this one.  I even use it on my girls who are 9 and 5.  Try it you might like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@hitchcockblonde I would contact GlossyBox and let them know.  Maybe they can make sure that you don't get items like that again.


----------



## Kristen121 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh! I got my shipping email this morning and my surveys just updated:





I'm excited about them all mostly. I will give the Pureology to my mom probably since I don't think I have a use for it. I was just going to buy a new eyelash curler since mine is ... old &amp; I've heard good things about the Figs &amp; Rouge tinted lip balm





I'm getting this box too. Polish will probably go up for trade. Excited to try the lip balm. Everything else I will use, but not super excited about.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 28, 2014)

I got my box today, my fifth item was Pop beauty aqua lacquer in Dewy petal. I'll probably end up trading all but the nail polish and eye patches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh all you girls who didn't get the eye pads how I envy you!!! I really would love to try the mattifier, so if it's wonderful please update here so I know if I NEED to purchase it! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dancersmum (Feb 28, 2014)

@Andieking you box is my ideal box lol....very lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hmm I should be getting my box tomorrow. But since my surveys show 6 products I have no clue what my actual 5th product is going to be. It's kinda bugging me that I don't know, too. Especially since it was supposed to be here today but either Newgistics or USPS messed up somewhere. Thankfully it's back on track.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do we have a trade thread for GB? It sounds like there might be some trades to be made!
I made one

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141264/glossybox-trades


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 28, 2014)

Hmmm. Well, my box arrived today. I got the eye and lip lifter, which has a rather high price point. I think it will go to my mom, though. It's for "mature skin", and I'll be fracked if I'm gonna let somebody say 35 is "mature". lol


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I have yet to finish surveys for my limited edition box (la praire) &amp; now that it added this month's surveys the L.E. are missing...ugh...I swear I feel like I call every month with a new issue...I can't cancel since I paid for the year.
I loved it when the surveys used to stay up longer.  Now they go away before I have a chance to try products, so I've taken to making educated guesses on how much I like it.  I've even decided not to feel guilty since the surveys aren't up long enough for me to actually try things.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 28, 2014)

> I made one https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141264/glossybox-trades


 You rock!!!!!!!!:clap :hug:


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Ooooh! I got my shipping email this morning and my surveys just updated:
> 
> I'm excited about them all mostly. I will give the Pureology to my mom probably since I don't think I have a use for it. I was just going to buy a new eyelash curler since mine is ... old &amp; I've heard good things about the Figs &amp; Rouge tinted lip balm :clap


 I think this would have been my favorite box variation.... I wanted the eyelash curlers!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 28, 2014)

That lip balm might be the only duplicate item I've ever gotten and been happy about it. Wish I would have gotten the eyelash curler but no biggie.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 28, 2014)

Is the lip balm supposed to be sealed?


----------



## Queennie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made one

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141264/glossybox-trades
Oh yay! Thanks! There are some items I wanted but did not get,


----------



## Animezing (Mar 1, 2014)

> Is the lip balm supposed to be sealed?


 Mine wasn't.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine wasn't.
I had it in a past box and it was not then either, so I do not think it should be.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 1, 2014)

I vaguely remember having the same thought back in August when I received the balm.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Is the lip balm supposed to be sealed?


 Mine wasn't sealed and I actually thought the same thing... But after inspecting it, I could tell it wasn't used. I used it and now the opening is all globbed up with product. Lol. I think all lip balms should have an applicator type tip. Like carmex.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies, I just wanted to make sure. I also agree that there should be an applicator tip. It's awkward to use without one. I do like this balm though!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Thanks ladies, I just wanted to make sure. I also agree that there should be an applicator tip. It's awkward to use without one. I do like this balm though!


 It smells so yummy! Like some type of cherry candy or something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the lip balm supposed to be sealed?
Mine wasn't sealed and I actually thought the same thing... But after inspecting it, I could tell it wasn't used. I used it and now the opening is all globbed up with product. Lol. I think all lip balms should have an applicator type tip. Like carmex. I think I must be defective, because I can't use applicator tips, haha! I make a mess with them somehow, so I always end up using my finger anyway. I'm a little jealous of you guys who got the balm...I was sad not to get it the last time it was sent out, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 1, 2014)

I wish that Glossybox used better shipping!  I feel like half my life goes by between the time I get my notice and the time it actually arrives.  I got my ship notice on February 25th and according to the USPS it hasn't even left Indiana.  I live in Washington State. :*(

If I wasn't so excited to find out if I was getting the RENU or the Truffle Serum, the wait wouldn't be so bad!  I'm pretty excited about the Anatomicals eye pads, too. 

I like Glossybox mainly because I discovered my new favorite thing in the January box.  Vichy Aqualia Thermal!  I'm totally in love with it!  It completely got rid of the redness in my cheeks and chin which no moisturizer has done before.  I already bought the full size...

Thank you to whoever mentioned to check your surveys!  Mostly knowing what I got keeps the suspense and anticipation to normal levels while I wait for my box to snail it's way home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

I tried the eye gels today and I really liked them! They did make a difference - my morning puffies subsided and my dark circles look less noticeable, too!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone here purchased anything from Anatomicals?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually kind of wanted to try their eye gels but am struggling to find a site that ships internationally at a decent price.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried the eye gels today and I really liked them! They did make a difference - my morning puffies subsided and my dark circles look less noticeable, too!
I got my box today and just finished taking off the eye gels. They are definitely cooling, and I think they might have decreased the puffiness a little. I really like the weird, soft gel texture. I tried the liner on the back of my hand and I like how smoothly it applies and there's still some of it on my hand, even after I tried pretty aggressively to wipe it off, so good staying power. I am tempted to buy the mini 4 colored eyeliner set from BB with my points. I got the truffle serum instead of the RENU. Haven't tried the rest. Has anyone tried the polish? Does it live up to its 14-day claims? I think I will get around to using the hair product eventually, but I'm on a Beauty Protector/Uberliss oil kick at the moment.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone here purchased anything from Anatomicals?




I actually kind of wanted to try their eye gels but am struggling to find a site that ships internationally at a decent price.
ASOS has Anatomicals! I've been planning a purchase soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't see the eye gels right now but they may have them at some point?

http://us.asos.com/search/anatomicals?hrd=1&amp;q=anatomicals#parentID=-1&amp;pge=0&amp;pgeSize=-1&amp;sort=-1


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 1, 2014)

> ASOS has Anatomicals! I've been planning a purchase soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't see the eye gels right now but they may have them at some point? http://us.asos.com/search/anatomicals?hrd=1&amp;q=anatomicals#parentID=-1&amp;pge=0&amp;pgeSize=-1&amp;sort=-1


 Awesome, thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Carcolery (Mar 1, 2014)

My account is only showing the 4 surveys.  It's driving me crazy waiting to see what the 5th product is going to be!  Has anyone with only 4 surveys showing received their box?  If so, what was your 5th product?  I am wondering if it is a certain product they just haven't loaded yet?  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa424 (Mar 1, 2014)

Not only did I receive 2 products I've already gotten in previous months (the eyelash curler and lip balm) but my box was also missing the nail polish! This is the 3rd month in a row I've had missing items. I'm so close to just cancelling.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not only did I receive 2 products I've already gotten in previous months (the eyelash curler and lip balm) but my box was also missing the nail polish! This is the 3rd month in a row I've had missing items. I'm so close to just cancelling.

What!! That's some BS. Call CS first thing Monday AM or try Facebook. You should not be getting duplicates, not to mention NOT getting the spoiler item. Hopefully they'll send you another box, with NON repeats (and they'll throw in some glossy points I'm sure *eye roll*).


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 1, 2014)

> I got my box today and just finished taking off the eye gels. They are definitely cooling, and I think they might have decreased the puffiness a little. I really like the weird, soft gel texture.Â I tried the liner on the back of my hand and IÂ like how smoothly it appliesÂ and there's still some of it on my hand, even after I tried pretty aggressivelyÂ to wipe it off, so good staying power. I am tempted to buy the mini 4 colored eyeliner set from BB with my points.Â I got the truffle serum instead of the RENU. Haven't tried the rest. Has anyone tried the polish? Does it live up to its 14-day claims? I think I will get around to using the hair product eventually, but I'm on a Beauty Protector/Uberliss oil kick at the moment.


 I put my polish on yesterday afternoon, and it was chipped by 10pm


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 1, 2014)

> My account is only showing the 4 surveys.Â  It's driving me crazy waiting to see what the 5th product is going to be!Â  Has anyone with only 4 surveys showing received their box?Â  If so, what was your 5th product?Â  I am wondering if it is a certain product they just haven't loaded yet?Â  Thanks!


 Mine still shows 4, and I got my box yesterday. I got Renu.


----------



## Carcolery (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine still shows 4, and I got my box yesterday. I got Renu.
Thanks!


----------



## reepy (Mar 1, 2014)

I got a different variation --- at least I think it's different (I haven't read every post here).  I'm not happy because I have received some of these products before - and they're unfortunately nothing I would use.  From a strictly dollar perspective, it was a good box, but not for me.

I got: 

*Emite Eyelash Curler*  (received before)
*Lauren B. Beauty* - *City of Angels Polish *
*OC8 - Professional Mattifying Gel *(received before and I know people love it but I have drier skin so I won't use it)
*Purology Serious Colour Care* (good ingredients so let's hope it works!)
*Sumita Beauty Black Pencil *(received before but I think from Ipsy...and I have 1,000+ eyeliners from these subs)


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

These are the variations:




Every box *should* have the polish, eyeliner, antomicals, hair item and one of the remaining items.
Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

These are the variations:




Every box *should* have the polish, eyeliner, antomicals, hair item and one of the remaining items.


How much of the variations are leftovers from other months? Weren't the eyelash curlers from Sept? And the anatomicals eye product was in the UK box last month.... I got they eye product in my German  February box.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Mar 1, 2014)

Box finally came today....no lip balm, no lash curler



 I got the Renu, which I gave to my mom. Hello, does GB even read our beauty profiles? At 24 I clearly do not have "mature skin" or vertical lines around my lips. 

I painted my nails with the nail polish and it is really pretty. However, there was dried nail polish all over the outside of the bottle of polish and it was crusted around the opening, almost like it was old or had been used before. No big deal, I just put acetone on a cotton ball, wiped it off, and it looked brand new....but still





Really disappointed in this month's box. Strike two, GB!

&amp;&amp;&amp;&amp; I also only have 4 surveys at the moment. There better be a 5th one soon!


----------



## dancersmum (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow the renu is worth 49! And I'm older and didn't get it lol- a little jealous of those who did. But it's the first time I've not gotten a product for an older lady lol. Can't wait to get my box. Apparently 3 different flavors of lip balm were used.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow the renu is worth 49! And I'm older and didn't get it lol- a little jealous of those who did. But it's the first time I've not gotten a product for an older lady lol. Can't wait to get my box. Apparently 3 different flavors of lip balm were used.
Yes, it is worth $49! My box is worth $97, which is pretty awesome! I'm happy that the value is there, I just wish I could use all of the products. No big deal, I gave the renu to my mom and she is happy as a lark that she got a free product worth $49!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Wow the renu is worth 49! And I'm older and didn't get it lol- a little jealous of those who did. But it's the first time I've not gotten a product for an older lady lol. Can't wait to get my box. Apparently 3 different flavors of lip balm were used.


 I really don't understand why they have us fill out a profile and don't use it to select it items.


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 1, 2014)

> I had it in a past box and it was not then either, so I do not think it should be.





> Mine wasn't.


 Really? I'm pretty sure when I got it in a past box, the opening had the foil seal over it.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone receive different items in their box then what was listed on glossybox's website?? Just hoping I'll miss out on the eyepads and get the mattifer!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 2, 2014)

If anyone loved or missed out on the truffle serum, Skin &amp; Co. Roma is going to be on Hautelook on Monday.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I put my polish on yesterday afternoon, and it was chipped by 10pm
I put my polish on Thur eve and I had small chips at the end of 2 nails by Sat afternoon.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 2, 2014)

I received the Truffle Serum probably because I already got the Fig &amp; Rouge and eyelash curlers and most of the other products in previous boxes - so a *lot* of them are repeats. However, I haven't even opened the eyelash curlers since I have others and rarely use them and the Fig &amp; Rouge lip gloss smelled kind of awful to me so I won't use it. :S I'm happy with the serum lol


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone here purchased anything from Anatomicals?




I actually kind of wanted to try their eye gels but am struggling to find a site that ships internationally at a decent price.
I actually just got my Anatomicals order and they had a rose jasmine bath set on sale, so I got the whole set and it smells awesome - just like the "Your nose smells rose" shower gel we got in one of the previous Glossyboxes. I also bought a full sized version of it ... Asos shipped very fast and the shipping is free both ways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually just got my Anatomicals order and they had a rose jasmine bath set on sale, so I got the whole set and it smells awesome - just like the "Your nose smells rose" shower gel we got in one of the previous Glossyboxes. I also bought a full sized version of it ... Asos shipped very fast and the shipping is free both ways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Asos offers free shipping? Is it for all orders or just orders over a certain amount?


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 2, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. My fifth item was the Renu. I'm happy about that, I'm 42. It's a generous size. I really like the eyeliner. It fits on very smooth and doesn't budge.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Asos offers free shipping? Is it for all orders or just orders over a certain amount? 
I believe it's free shipping, no matter the minimum, both ways!


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 2, 2014)

> I believe it's free shipping, no matter the minimum, both ways!


 If this is true, I am definitely ordering myself some Anatomicals products!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If this is true, I am definitely ordering myself some Anatomicals products!
It is!  They even have some products and kits on sale!


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Asos offers free shipping? Is it for all orders or just orders over a certain amount? 
Yep! Always free shipping both ways on anything from their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy!


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep! Always free shipping both ways on anything from their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy!
Woo hoo! I'm excited because I am loving the Anatomicals and Asos is the first place I've found that sells it. Thanks!


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 2, 2014)

I work in food service and am scheduled to be on dishes tomorrow so that wil be the true test of this 14 day staying power. My nail polish NEVER makes it through a day of dishes (not that i would expect it to). Did anyone else think that the brush for this nail polish was a bit long? Maybe I'm just weird but I felt like I didn't have as much control be it was so long...


----------



## Darlene6231 (Mar 3, 2014)

I got the mattifer and I wanted the eye pads but oh well


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 3, 2014)

^^^ Ditto. My eyes would have really appreciated those today. I think I might check them out online with the free shipping deal.

I'm sure I'll make use of the mattifier, but I was hoping for the eye pads.


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 3, 2014)

Unfortunately those eye pads are too powerful for my undereye area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried them out yesterday and my undereye area is a bit sensitive and red now, and seems to have a rash. Everyone was asking what happened to me.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 3, 2014)

> If anyone loved or missed out on the truffle serum, Skin &amp; Co. Roma is going to be on Hautelook on Monday.


 Thanks for the heads up! I went ahead and ordered the Truffle Serum, I need something gentle and hydrating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

For eff's sake, this is taking FOREVER. So glad that March is my last month haha! 

Last movement was Feb 27 in Indiana....before it was estimated to be delivered by today, now not until 3/7.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh why did all you lovely ladies get the mattifier and not the eye pads???? My oil  slicked face would have loved your boxes!! And my eyes have no use for the pads =(


----------



## saku (Mar 3, 2014)

got my box today.....it's ok...but i guess subscription boxes are just not for me. (birchbox is a different story though, i absolutely love it and definitely keeping it!). glad that my subscription is ending in march too (@rachelshine)! i'm so not renewing! LOL


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone have recommendations for subscriptions like glossybox? I'm not really interested in lifestyle boxes... just beauty items. I subscribed to birchbox, but I prefer deluxe or full sized items.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately those eye pads are too powerful for my undereye area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried them out yesterday and my undereye area is a bit sensitive and red now, and seems to have a rash. Everyone was asking what happened to me.
oh no! sorry to hear that.

I didn't think they worked on me at all. I took a before and after pic to see if it helped my puffyness... and NADA :/ NOTHING... NICHTS..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad me..


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone have recommendations for subscriptions like glossybox? I'm not really interested in lifestyle boxes... just beauty items. I subscribed to birchbox, but I prefer deluxe or full sized items.
You might try Blush Mystery Beauty Box.  I have had it for around seven months--they always have some full sized products and usually the value is pretty high.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone have recommendations for subscriptions like glossybox? I'm not really interested in lifestyle boxes... just beauty items. I subscribed to birchbox, but I prefer deluxe or full sized items.
If you are not an only high end products gal, Ipsy is awesome. They do send some mid range brands: Buxom, Ole Henriksen, Urban Decay and such, but the often send full size items from lesser known brands. I have found some great products that I would have never tried or known about. Also a plus they offer product you can purchase, unlike some product sent by glossybox that are not in the US.  It's $10 and I like it more then glossybox most months.


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi ladies!! I'm new to this community &amp; glossybox. I just checked my available surveys (thanks for the tip btw!) and even though the shipping info hasn't updated (not so cool); I'm excited to see my 1st box! *




I'm thrilled about everything except one item bc it doesn't represent my beauty quiz (I don't have colored hair). Q: I used a coupon to receive a full size mineral makeup since this is my 1st box, but don't see it in the list above. Have these coupons worked for you ladies?


----------



## dancersmum (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenSmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi ladies!! I'm new to this community &amp; glossybox. I just checked my available surveys (thanks for the tip btw!) and even though the shipping info hasn't updated (not so cool); I'm excited to see my 1st box! * 



I'm thrilled about everything except one item bc it doesn't represent my beauty quiz (I don't have colored hair).

Q: I used a coupon to receive a full size mineral makeup since this is my 1st box, but don't see it in the list above. Have these coupons worked for you ladies?
Welcome!  there is no survey for the free items...and yes the coupon did work for me in the past.


----------



## magsatron (Mar 4, 2014)

> Anyone have recommendations for subscriptions like glossybox? I'm not really interested in lifestyle boxes... just beauty items. I subscribed to birchbox, but I prefer deluxe or full sized items.


 I went on a box binge for the holidays (treated myself) &amp; already cancelled Sample Society (they sent me lots of skincare). I'm considering cancelling ipsy, which was my 1st subscription box way back in Septemper. I am done with glossybox after my prepaid final box arrives in April (I don't expect to see my March box til sometime in April, I mean). I'm super stoked with birchbox even though I'm new to it, and beauty box 5 might be a keeper merely because I'm enamored with a lip balm i got from them. I don't have any comparable high end boxes in my list, but maybe you should consider Starlooks, $15 for full sized cosmetics/makeup? If I wasn't over stocked on usable makeup, i.e., if I make a dent in my stash, I'll subscrible to them. You could get a friend a free box for referring you. And I believe they send out birthday boxes, so if yours is around the corner, you'd get bonus goodies.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 4, 2014)

Just an FYI for everyone because I was confused about this myself - Skin &amp; Co Roma has three different truffle serums. The "Truffle Therapy Serum" (sampled this month and also in Birchbox recently); the "Truffle Velvet Serum" (sampled a few months ago via Glossybox); and the "Truffle Therapy Serum Gold" (which you can request a sample for here: https://www.skinandcoroma.com/request-sample ) I just thought I'd share what most of you have probably already figured out anyway


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just an FYI for everyone because I was confused about this myself - Skin &amp; Co Roma has three different truffle serums. The "Truffle Therapy Serum" (sampled this month and also in Birchbox recently); the "Truffle Velvet Serum" (sampled a few months ago via Glossybox); and the "Truffle Therapy Serum Gold" (which you can request a sample for here: https://www.skinandcoroma.com/request-sample ) I just thought I'd share what most of you have probably already figured out anyway 




Thanks! I just requested a sample.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 4, 2014)

My box came today. Seriously loving the Sumita pencil. Don't want to mess up with that one because its not coming off. We'll see how it stays on for the day. I tend to rub my eyes.


----------



## Clackey (Mar 4, 2014)

Finally got my box today.  I got the Fig and Rouge lip balm...that I also got in July.  Last month I got the BCBG perfume that I had gotten before.  I emailed them and they sent me a black eye shadow that I had also gotten beore.  I emailed them about the repeat this month.  I told them if I had to keep getting repeats I had a list of things I'd rather get. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.  Regardless...I like everything else in the box.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 4, 2014)

Still waiting on my box here........


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2014)

Got mine today, too!

Lauren b. nail polish, Sumita liner and Pureology Color Fanatic

my last two items were the Truffle Therapy Serum and Anatomicals Eye pads (full size, yay! 3 packs of eyepads)

My surveys had shown six items with both the Truffle serum and the Renu.  I was okay with either one.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 5, 2014)

Got my box this morning! I'm actually quite happy. I got the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm, OC8 Mattifying Gel, Pureology Color Fanatic, The Lauren B. nail polish and the Sumita pencil. I was hoping to try those Anatomicals eye pads. Thats okay. For my first Glossybox, this was really great.


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 5, 2014)

> Got my box this morning! I'm actually quite happy. I got the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm, OC8 Mattifying Gel, Pureology Color Fanatic, The Lauren B. nail polishÂ and the Sumita pencil. I was hoping to try those Anatomicals eye pads. Thats okay. For my first Glossybox, this was really great.


 Completely agreed! I FINALLY received my box today. This was my first box, I got the same products as you and I was also hoping to try the anatomicals eye pads. I don't have color treated hair though so that spray is going to my mom. Although my nail polish was open slightly and leaked a little, did anyone else have that issue?


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 5, 2014)

Just contact Glossybox customer service and they should send you a replacement item if it got messed up.

They're usually pretty helpful with that.

One time I had 2 broken things in one box and they just re-sent me the whole box, which was very nice of them but it got absolutely crushed in the mail and a bunch of the stuff got broken so they refunded my money when I sent them pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - but at least they tried! lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box this morning! I'm actually quite happy. I got the Figs &amp; Rouge lip balm, OC8 Mattifying Gel, Pureology Color Fanatic, The Lauren B. nail polish and the Sumita pencil. I was hoping to try those Anatomicals eye pads. Thats okay. For my first Glossybox, this was really great.
I didn't think the eye pads were actually effective, so not missing out on much lol!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally got my box!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Completely agreed! I FINALLY received my box today. This was my first box, I got the same products as you and I was also hoping to try the anatomicals eye pads. I don't have color treated hair though so that spray is going to my mom. Although my nail polish was open slightly and leaked a little, did anyone else have that issue?


 I saw this nail polish issue on a blog I think... Maybe My Subscription Addiction? Her polish looked like it had leaked and was kinda crusted up where the bottom of the cap touches the bottle. It was still full though, and didn't get onto anything else.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 6, 2014)

Yea!  My February box just arrived!  The primer is much larger than I expected--I think it is the $34 size.  Most primers react badly with my skin, but I will have to give it a try--the reviews on Birchbox look positive.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay so I got my box yesterday and I loved most of the things...

1. Lauren B polish was pretty good. I did one thick coat and it looked good and pretty opaque. I do use a top coat so we will see how long it lasts.

2. The Sumita eyeliner I have on in my waterline today so I will see how long it lasts and stays put.

3. The Pureology sample I gave to my mom to use since she has colored hair.

4. The Figs &amp; Rouge tinted lip balm is awesome and I love it!

5. The Emite Eyelash Curler is TERRIBLE. When I got my glossybox yesterday and saw the Emite curler I threw my old one away, since it was just old. But when I went to use the Emite eyelash curler this morning, the little rubber pad kept falling out and would not stay put in the curler itself. 3 other replacement rubber pads came with the curler so I tried a different one. Same problem! It was quite annoying. I've never really had that problem with an eyelash curler especially one priced at $30.50. So I have no curled eyelashes this morning 






Did anyone else receive the eyelash curler?? Maybe I just got a defective one. I already messaged glossybox about it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay so I got my box yesterday and I loved most of the things...

1. Lauren B polish was pretty good. I did one thick coat and it looked good and pretty opaque. I do use a top coat so we will see how long it lasts.

2. The Sumita eyeliner I have on in my waterline today so I will see how long it lasts and stays put.

3. The Pureology sample I gave to my mom to use since she has colored hair.

4. The Figs &amp; Rouge tinted lip balm is awesome and I love it!

5. The Emite Eyelash Curler is TERRIBLE. When I got my glossybox yesterday and saw the Emite curler I threw my old one away, since it was just old. But when I went to use the Emite eyelash curler this morning, the little rubber pad kept falling out and would not stay put in the curler itself. 3 other replacement rubber pads came with the curler so I tried a different one. Same problem! It was quite annoying. I've never really had that problem with an eyelash curler especially one priced at $30.50. So I have no curled eyelashes this morning 





Did anyone else receive the eyelash curler?? Maybe I just got a defective one. I already messaged glossybox about it.
I think you might have a defective one--could you use needle nosed pliers and tighten the metal pieces between the opening of the rubber pads?  I love that curler--I have tiny lashes and it is the only one I have found that allows me to get close to the lash line.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you might have a defective one--could you use needle nosed pliers and tighten the metal pieces between the opening of the rubber pads?  I love that curler--I have tiny lashes and it is the only one I have found that allows me to get close to the lash line.
 I will try to tinker with it and see if I can tighten it when I get home tonight, thank you!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 7, 2014)

Any codes for the March box? I'm thinking of resubing...


----------



## EevieK (Mar 7, 2014)

Earlier this morning I got an email from Glossy saying they were going to charge me $60 to renew my 3-month sub, because it's "automatically renewed". I bought my first 3-month sub through Living Social....did anyone else get this email? I know a lot of people used the LS deal. Does GB even have my card info LOL


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 7, 2014)

> Earlier this morning I got an email from Glossy saying they were going to charge me $60 to renew my 3-month sub, because it's "automatically renewed". I bought my first 3-month sub through Living Social....did anyone else get this email? I know a lot of people used the LS deal. Does GB even have my card info LOL


 I bought a 3 month sub through the Living Social deal and got this email today as well. I never gave them any payment info, and I thought the email was weird.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

I also got the e-mail.  I bought the LE LP box, so I figured they would have my information.  I already received a response to my Opt Out e-mail that my sub would NOT auto renew.  Obviously, I'm holding onto that e-mail in case!


----------



## saku (Mar 9, 2014)

so i also got a 3 month sub through living social, and my last month should be march. i checked my account, and this is what it says:

Does this mean i'm good? i really don't want to get more glossyboxes......

Thanks!

RECURRING SUBSCRIPTIONS 



  GLOSSYBOX BEAUTY 3-MONTH PLAN 
INACTIVE 

SHIP TO: XXXXX
ENDING MONTH: March 2014
PAYMENT METHOD: No Payment Information Required
ORDER #: XXX

$0.00


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 10, 2014)

This Lauren B nailpolish is not great. Three coats to make a solid pink with no streaks, and the formula is both thin and goopy. And not its fault or anything, but the color doesn't really work with my skin tone.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *scriptedending* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This Lauren B nailpolish is not great. Three coats to make a solid pink with no streaks, and the formula is both thin and goopy. And not its fault or anything, but the color doesn't really work with my skin tone.

That's strange. I tried it tonight for the first time and it seemed really opaque to me with a single coat. I was expecting sheer enough that I could see my nail bed through a single coat based on the description. I painted two nails and it looked like opaque cotton candy pink, so I removed it after deciding I was looking for a sheerer formula.

I also received a tenoverten polish today in Houston, and ended up using nearly 4 coats because it was so sheer I could barely tell I had polish on. Then, I took it off an hour later because it has pretty strong yellow undertones and looked orange against my pale, cool skin tone. I might try this again with 1 coat because I do like the formula, but no luck with polish colors today.


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's strange. I tried it tonight for the first time and it seemed really opaque to me with a single coat. I was expecting sheer enough that I could see my nail bed through a single coat based on the description. I painted two nails and it looked like opaque cotton candy pink, so I removed it after deciding I was looking for a sheerer formula.

I also received a tenoverten polish today in Houston, and ended up using nearly 4 coats because it was so sheer I could barely tell I had polish on. Then, I took it off an hour later because it has pretty strong yellow undertones and looked orange against my pale, cool skin tone. I might try this again with 1 coat because I do like the formula, but no luck with polish colors today.

You're definitely right about it being cotton candy pink! I agree that it was opaque with one coat, but it was still super streaky, and it didn't get to be even on my nails until I put on coat #3. I left on for the day, but it is for sure not my color. That's a shame you had two bad picks in a row. :/


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, I agree, the formula is both thin and goopy....it says it's a sheer, but it's not quite a sheer. It's like a milky creme, however it wants to go on thick! I keep trying to remove excess polish from the brush before I apply, but it still doesn't even itself out upon application and there are goopy thick lines on the sides.





This photo shows two coats with no top coat. I love the color, I really do, but it doesn't QUITE look right with my skin tone...it's not bad, but it's not amazing. I wanted to love it so much, because the bottle is so cute!


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 15, 2014)

Does the OC8 mattifying gel smell like mold to anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 15, 2014)

A little behind I know but.....Just tried the OC8 Mattifying Gel today, it didn't have any weird scent but it worked really well! I mean it is the best primer I have ever used!


----------

